# Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????



## kyrasarabi (19 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

habe schon sehr viele Berichte hier im Forum gelesen, aber finde keine Lösung für mein Problem.

Hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen!!!??

Habe mir auf youtube ein Weihnachtsvideo angeschaut und wollte es downloaden. Bei diesem  Link stand aber nix von Kosten, geschweigedenn Abo.
Kurz darauf erhielt ich folgende SMS: Ihr Abo (4.99 EUR) bei VideoportalAccess ist eingerichtet.
Absendernummer: 6729
Nun wurde schon 2x 4,99 berechnet, aber auf dem Verbindungsnachweis steht kein genauer Empfänger dieser Zahlungen. Und auch der Anbieter (wkw-mobil) kann mir keine weiteren Auskünfte geben. Und auch vodafone weiss nichts.
Habe auch schon SMS zurückgeschrieben mit STOP und dergleichen. Aber nix hilft.  :unzufrieden:
Weiss jemand, wer hinter 6729 steckt?
Wäre um jede Hilfe oder kleinsten Tip dankbar!!!!

Gruß und DANKE!!!!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



kyrasarabi schrieb:


> Habe mir auf youtube ein Weihnachtsvideo angeschaut und wollte es downloaden.
> 
> Kurz darauf erhielt ich folgende SMS: Ihr Abo (4.99 EUR) bei VideoportalAccess ist eingerichtet.


Wie kann es sein, dass deine Handynummer plötzlich mit dem Download in Verbindung steht? Haste mal einen Link zu dem Video?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

01805-807749 anrufen, Handy-Nr. durchgeben und sagen, daß das Abo storniert werden soll. Wird per SMS bestätigt.


----------



## kyrasarabi (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Ich war mit dem Handy im Internet, deswegen haben die meine Nr.
Leider hab ich den Link von dem Video nicht.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:53:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:51:44 ----------

*           01805-807749      ????*

*Wessen Nr. ist das???*
*Nicht, dass ich gleich in die nächste Falle tappe!!!?*


----------



## Niclas (20 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



kyrasarabi schrieb:


> *           01805-807749      ????*
> *Wessen Nr. ist das???*


Impressum


> Name: MAM mobileandmore GmbH
> Anschrift: Beim Strohhause 31
> D-20097 Hamburg
> Kontakt: Tel: 0180 58 07 749 (1)


Sollen angeblich für den Müll zuständig sein


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

ging mir am 12.12.10 genauso,bekam auch diese sms von "videoportalacceses"habe dann eine wiederrufs-mail an "handyandmore" gesendet die antworteten dann "SIE KÖNNTEN KEIN ABO AUF MEINER NUMMER FINDEN". auf meiner online-rechnung ist das abo aber aktive.mein anbieter(vodafone) meinte ich soll warten bis das erste mal die 4,99€ eingezogen werden,dann könnten man sehen wo die kündigung hingesendet werden muß.also warte ich jetzt ab,und schaue täglich in meine online-rechnung.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Niclas schrieb:


> Impressum
> 
> 
> > MAM mobileandmore GmbH
> > Amtsgericht Hamburg, HRB 113005


Wie kann es sein, dass dort die HRB der 





> ENERTRUST GmbH
> Carsten-Meyn-Weg 18
> 22399 Hamburg


angegeben wird?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hab das selbe problem hoffe auch das ich das jetzt schon kündigen kann hab die SMS gestern bekommen hab die sms auch noch in meinem posteingang kann man es denn jetzt schon kündigen?


----------



## Niclas (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Google hat sich die Auskunft, die normalerweise kostenpflichtig wäre, "unter den Nagel gerissen"  
Google


Googlesuche]Firmenauskunft: ENERTRUST GmbH Hamburg HRB 113005
Bonitätsauskunft : ENERTRUST GmbH Hamburg schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass dort die HRB der ( ENERTRUST GmbH) angegeben wird?



gute Frage, nächste Frage ...

PS: Eine HP zu dem Laden konnte ich nicht finden.


----------



## kyrasarabi (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Bei uns wurde es schon 2x abgebucht. Immer schön wöchentlich.
Unser Anbieter kann uns nicht sagen, wer dahinter steckt.

:-(

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:41:32 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:40:12 ----------

Was ist "ENERTRUST GmbH"???

Könnten die dahinter stecken???

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:50:15 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:41:32 ----------

Hab gerade nochmal geschaut.
Ist jetzt schon zum 3. Mal abgebucht.
Also hat die STOP SMS nix gebracht.

Ahnung , wie man aus der Sch.......... wieder rauskommt.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



kyrasarabi schrieb:


> Unser Anbieter kann uns nicht sagen, wer dahinter steckt.


Muss er aber, sonst kann er das doch gar nicht verbuchen. Es ist völlig normal, dass sich Provider ggü. ihren Kunden doof stellen oder besser gesagt die für doof hinstellen. So was nennt man in D Support!



kyrasarabi schrieb:


> Was ist "ENERTRUST GmbH"??? Könnten die dahinter stecken???


Nein, aller Wahrschinlichkeit nach nicht! Nur ist die Enertrust das Unternehmen, das mit der Handelsregisternummer in Hamburg eingetragen ist, die die MAM mobileandmore GmbH in ihrem Impressum angibt. Die MAM mobileandmore GmbH hat ein Nümmerchen weiter, nämlich die:





> *113006*


Schlampige Arbeit, Frau Anlagenmodelljongleurin!


----------



## kyrasarabi (21 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Also könnten uns diese MAM viell weiterhelfen??


Ja, wkw-mobil sagte uns schon 2x, dass sie nicht sehen können, wer dahinter steckt.
Wir sagten daraufhin, dass die doch mit denen abrechnen müssen.
Darauf kam aber nix!!!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:48:33 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:47:26 ----------

ÜBRIGENS!!!!

VIELEN Dank für eure Hilfe!!!!    

:-D


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



kyrasarabi schrieb:


> Also könnten uns diese MAM viell weiterhelfen??


Sicher! Das ist vergleichbar mit einem Dieb, den du nach dem Weg zu dessen Haus fragst.



kyrasarabi schrieb:


> wkw-mobil sagte uns schon 2x, dass sie nicht sehen können, wer  dahinter steckt.


Das kann man annehmen. wkw-mobil ist ja auch nur ein Weiterverkäufer und nicht der Provider. Mit welchem Netz telefonierst du denn (was steht auf deiner SIM-Card drauf?)


----------



## Niclas (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Der Sitz des Weltunternehmens Enertrust GmbH‎.

Eine Telefonnummer, Webadresse oder Emailadresse ist nicht zu finden...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Niclas schrieb:


> Der Sitz des Weltunternehmens Enertrust GmbH‎.


Die Diskussion sollte von der Enertrust abrücken! Wie schon zuvor von Reducal geschrieben wurde, ist die Handelsregisternummer im Impressum der MAM anscheinend ein Schreibfehler!


----------



## Niclas (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ist die Handelsregisternummer im Impressum der MAM anscheinend ein Schreibfehler!


und welche ist die richtige?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

habe heute ebenfalls bei der MAM angerufen und eine bestätigung des stornos bekommen - die 5 euro sind weg!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Niclas schrieb:


> und welche ist die  richtige?





Reducal schrieb:


> Die MAM mobileandmore GmbH hat  ein Nümmerchen  weiter, nämlich die:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Niclas (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Der "Sitz" der MAM mobileandmore GmbH  ist wie so oft bei solchen "Unternehmen" ein 
Riesenbürohaus wobei Google der Laden an dieser Stelle unbekannt ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Niclas schrieb:


> Der "Sitz" der MAM mobileandmore GmbH  ist wie so oft bei solchen "Unternehmen" ein Riesenbürohaus


Macht nichts! Ich würde zuerst mal bei folgendem Unternehmen am Ort nach denen fragen:

Das HBC - Hamburger Business Center: Bürovermietung - Büroservice - Konferenzräume - Telefonservice in Hamburg



> Virtuelles Büro
> Als Kleinunternehmer oder Existenzgründer sind Sie bei uns gut aufgehoben.
> 
> * repräsentative und ökonomische Lösung für Ihr neues Büro in Hamburg
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

ja und welche nummer ist das wo man anrufen kann oder eine sms schreiben kann zur kündigung. Hilfe


----------



## kyrasarabi (22 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

@ Rüdiger:

Das ist das Vodafone - Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Ich kann die Tel: 01805807749 bestätigen! Hatte das selbe Abo, eben angerufen gesagt das Abo soll gekündigt werden eine Bestätigungssms bekommen und gut ist. 


mfg
Patrick


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe!
mein Mann hat dieselbe sms heute bekommen! habe auch bei dieser Nummer angerufen, das abo wurde gekündigt, aber es bleibt die einmalige gebühr von 4.99.. naja wenigstens sind wir dieses abo los!!!

vielen dank =)

schöne weihnachtstage


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Meine Freundin hat ebenfalls Probleme mit diesem Abo. Sie hat heute Nacht die SMS bekommen während dem surfen mit ihrem iPhone. Wir wollten das Abo direkt über die Internetseite mobileandmore.eu kündigen. nach der Pinzusendung  und dem Login sagte die Seite jedoch, dass keine Abos auf ihre Handynr. laufen würden.. Wir werden natürlich morgen da anrufen.

War das bei euch genauso?


----------



## kyrasarabi (24 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

ES HAT GEKLAPPT!!!! Gott sei dank!!!!

Mein Mann hat angerufen, und das Abo wurde gelöscht, mit sofortiger Bestätigung per SMS!!!!

Herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe und besonders für die Telefonnummer!!!

DANKE!!!!!  DANKE!!!!!


LG und schöne Feiertage!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo leute ,hab heute eine naricht von 6729 bekommen das ein Abo eingerichtet ist aber ich hab nichts gemacht brauch dringend HILFE ganz dringend sonst bekomm ich Ärger von meinen Vater (bin 14) bitte dringend um Antwort !!!!


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...brauch dringend HILFE ...


Dann lies halt ein paar Postings zurück und mache das, was auch die anderen anscheinend erfolgreich getan haben. Persönliche Beratung, was einer tun soll oder nicht, gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gemacht brauch dringend HILFE



Dann zeige deinem Vater dies:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html#post206464
und sage / zeige ihm auch, dass Mann/Frau und auch Junge ohne irgendwie was bewusst angeklickt zu haben, gerne Abofallenbetreiber aus Quiz und Gewinnspielen anschliessend ein Abovertrag basteln wollen.
Dazu muss er hier nur ein wenig lesen. 
In dem obigen Beitrag auch den Passus der Aboverträge für *unter* 18 Jährige beachten:

*Was ist, wenn ich minderjährig bin?
*
Dann kannst du Aboverträge ohnehin nur mit Genehmigung deiner Eltern abschließen. Heißt: Wenn du irgendwas abgeschlossen hast, müssten deine Eltern dem zustimmen, sonst ist der - angeblich geschlossene - Vertrag sowieso nicht gültig. Also sprich mit deinen Eltern über die Falle, in der du gelandet bist und sag ihnen, sie sollen diese Tipps hier lesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

VideoportalAccess !!!!!
Hallo bei mir war es das gleiche!!! Richtig üble ABBO FALLE!!! Unter der Nummer 0180 580 77 49 wurde mir von der Fa. Mobileandmore...auch sehr freundlich geholfen und auch sofort die Abbo Kündigung angenommen. Eine SMS mit der Bestätigung habe ich auch gleich erhalten.
Auf Nachfrage wurde mir auch das Surfprotokoll per E-mail zugeschickt mit dem Inhalt und der Bestätigung des Ablaufs (Wo und wann ich welchen Klick gemacht hab). Es war definitiv kein Kostenhinweis zu erkennen und vor allem kein Abbo!!! 
Die Stornierung bei Vodafone (unter Abbos) wurde auch sofort getätigt!!! Ich war ja online und konnte dies parallel zum telefonat mitverfolgen.
Bei Vodafone hab ich angerufen und meine Rufnummer für diese Art von "Mobiles Bezahlen" sperren lassen. Auf meine Anfrage was mit den abgebuchten Kosten sei hat mir die Vodafone Mitarbeiterin (langjähriger Kunde...etc.) angeboten, dass ich die 4,99 € als Gutschrift zurückerhalte. Ist schon OK, aber viel wichtiger ist die Machenschaften von solchen Firmen zu unterbinden, denn die machen dies als professionelle Abzocke täglich und sehr oft.Ich hoffe ihr könnte eure Probleme auch schnell lösen.....


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

diese scheise hatte ich auch habe aber grade bei dieser nummer angerufen 01805807749 und musste nur meine handy nummer angeben und das abo wurde sofort gekündigt und habe dan eine bestätigungs sms bekommen alles wen so was habt ruft da an leute klappt erlich


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Oh mist!!!! Habe den ganzen Sche** vor paar tagn schon durchgemacht, und heute kam wieder ne sms.. werd da morgen mal anrufen, und gleichzeitig auch bei vodafone. jetzt sind das schon 10 euro...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hallo zusammen,
habe auch ein problem mit dem premium dienst, mir sind schon 2x4.99€ abgezogen worden. in der SmS steht für die Nutzung von Mobileandmore GmbH. bitte kann mir einer helfen und sagen an welche nummer ich die STOP SmS senden soll. 

Danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

morgen 
brauch keine sms nummer mehr habe auch die nummer 0180 58 07 749 angerufen und gesagt bitte kündigen und habe sofort eine sms bestätigung erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



> =Bei Vodafone hab ich angerufen und meine Rufnummer für diese Art von "Mobiles Bezahlen" sperren lassen. Auf meine Anfrage was mit den abgebuchten Kosten sei hat mir die Vodafone Mitarbeiterin (langjähriger Kunde...etc.) angeboten, dass ich die 4,99 € als Gutschrift zurückerhalte. Ist schon OK,



habe ich auch gemacht,bin auch langjährige kundin, und bei vodafone haben die gesagt die machen sowas nicht!! also mit der gutschrift,dafür sei die firma zuständig die das abgebucht hat!! KOMISCH?!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo,

ich war auch mit meinem Handy im Netz, habe da auf ein Video (Erotik) den play Button gedrückt. Daraufhin öffneten sich mehrere Seiten....zur Darstellung dieser kam es aber nicht mal und 5 Sekunden später hatte ich eine Abo sms.

Ich habe keinerlei AGB vorher zu lesen bekommen, kein Hinweis auf die Kosten geschweige einen Haken setzten für die Bestätigung der AGBs.

Habe heute früh die 01805807749 angerufen.....und gekündigt. Die wollen echt noch 4,99 Euro haben. Storniere ich auf der Rechnung.

www.mobile&more.eu da könnt ihr auch eure abos einsehen. 

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hier ist nochmal der genaue link zu der HP 

mobileandmore.eu


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Bei mir ist es heute Nacht auch passiert ! Ich wa kaum ne minute drauf und schon bekam ich die SMS ! Habe eben versucht da anzurufen aber leider ist da keiner mehr da! Erst am 03.01.11 sind die wieder erreichbar!

Ein guten rutsch ins neue Jahr und lasst uns hoffen das solche Abzockerfirmen bald abgeschafft werden


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

ic hbe eine nachricht in der seite von mobil and more einrgetragen mobileandmore.eu ich erwart eine antwort


----------



## bauernfänger (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Übrigens hatte Frau M* einen Vorgänger als Geschäftsführer. Dabei handelt es sich um Herrn R*W*



> Amtsgericht Hamburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 113006
> Bekannt gemacht am: 14.09.2010 12:00 Uhr
> 
> 21. Cordu Vermögensverwaltungsgesellschaft mbH, Hamburg, ABC-Straße 19, c/o Nowak Communications, 20354 Hamburg.Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 25.08.2010 hat die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in den §§ 1 Abs. (1) (Firma), 2 (Gegenstand) und 3 beschlossen. Neue Firma: MAM mobileandmore GmbH. Geschäftsanschrift: Heidenkampsweg 101, 20097 Hamburg. Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: der Betrieb, die Entwicklung und der Vertrieb von mobilen Internet-Angeboten sowie die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen im Bereich der Informationstechnologie. Bestellt Geschäftsführer: W***, R***, Hamburg, *xx.xx.1965, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Ausgeschieden Geschäftsführer: N*, M*, Berlin, *xx.xx.1970.



Herr R*W* ist kein Unbekannter.

Er war einst Geschäftsführer der



> TREUHANDFINANZ Gesellschaft zur Entwicklung von elektronischen Zahlungssystemen mbH,
> Heidenkampsweg 101
> 20097 Hamburg



Die Treuhandfinanz dürfte hier allerdings weniger bekannt sein als andere Firmen, für die Herr R*W* in Erscheinung getreten ist:

SExmoney Europe, Cytainment, Cyberservices,...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Ach nee, der Herr W*! Kann sich noch jemand an "carpe diehm" erinnern? Jene wunderschöne Seite zu all den Schweinereien rund um die Hamburger Ed(Ek?)elpornoklitsche? Cytainment AG. Eine der internationalen Topadressen, wenn es um horizontalen Schmutz der Sonderklasse ging, oder um innovative Abrechnungsmodelle (0193-Dialer!).

Herr R*W* gehörte nebst Gattin zum erlesenen Kreis des ersten Aufsichtsrates dieser Hamburger Firma, die vor allem unter ihrem internationalen Namen "Cyberservices" bekannt war: Bei Kennern von geschmacklosem Porno oder bei den Empfängern von Spam für geschmacklosen Porno...



> Das Grundkapital ist eingeteilt in 50.000 auf den Namen lautenden Stückaktien.  Gründer der Gesellschaft, die sämtliche Aktien übernommen haben, sind: 1)  W..., R..., Hamburg; 2) W..., C..., Hamburg; 3) U*, G* ["Erotikanbieter versuchte sich als Kredithai"],  Seevetal; 4) Sch*, R*, Troisdorf [für was steht hier EDV? Erotische Dienstleistungsvermittlung?]; 5) R*, M*, Köln. [Den findet man u.a. hier, da ist ja auch G*-K* M* dabei, also alle vereint]



Altbekannte deutsche "Mehrwert"-Elite aus der moralfreien Zone Hamburg?

P.S.: Medien hätten hier eine lustige Story ohne viel Rechercheaufwand. Bitte zugreifen!




> Laut einem Internet-Forum* bestanden zwischen den Firmen „Cytainment AG“ und der „Cyberservices B.V.“ Querverbindungen und Ähnlichkeiten in der Geschäftsabwicklung. Gibt man die Firmennamen als Suchmaschineneintrag ein, kommt man jenseits der wirklichen Webseite von Cyberservices, auf zwei fast identische, sehr einfach gestaltete Webseiten mit den jeweiligen Firmennamen im Impressum. Auf verschiedenen Internetforen tauchen die Namen dieser beiden Unternehmen mit einer Reihe von Betrugsmanövern, wie ungerechtfertigten Zahlungsforderungen, Trojanern und Dialern auf. So soll die Firma Cytainment als erste mit einem Webdialer operiert haben, der sich über die Vorwahl 0192 einwählt, so dass Blockersoftware und der Telekom- Schutz versagten, da nur die 0190er-Nummern erkannt wurden. Die Vorwahl 0192 war bei der Regulierungsbehörde als frei tarifierbare Service-Nummer eingetragen und wurde vorher vor allem von Call-by-Call-Anbietern beispielsweise für Ortsgespräche genutzt. Der Anbieter konnte die Einwahlgebühr selbst bestimmen, im Fall der Firma Cytainment waren 29,90 Euro pro Einwahl und 2,99 Euro pro Minute zu zahlen. *Da Sexmoney ein bedeutender Contentprovider und Partnerprogramm-Anbieter – auf dem europäischen wie auf dem us-amerikanischen Markt ist, scheint es schwer vorstellbar, das das Unternehmen auf  wilde Methoden der Anfangszeit der Internetpornographie zurückgreift um seinen Gewinn zu steigern. Wahrscheinlicher ist es, das da jemand im Schatten des Unternehmens versucht seine Geschäfte abzuwickeln und über die Namensgleichheit, bzw. die Gleichsetzung mit der  Cyberservices B.V. Verwirrung stiften will.* (Die Quellen, u.a. M.F. von ZDNet.de und  h*-d*.de waren 08/2008 im Internet nicht mehr abrufbar)


hahaha


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

So liebe Leute, hatte das Problem auch gerade! Habe mich an die oben genannte Nummer 01805.... Gewendet. Hat funktioniert


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

So Leute wollt mich hier auch einmal einreihen in die Liste der Geschädigten...

Das Kündigen hat bei mir auch einwandfrei geklappt, komisch nur das ich auch nie ein Abo abgeschlossen habe ich gehe fast nie mit dem Handy ins internet.

Hier mal eine Kopie der Antwort, bzw. des Nachweises:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hier �bersende ich Ihnen einen Nachweis zur Abo Buchung. Eine R�ckerstattung ist nicht m�glich. Beachten Sie bitte, dass das Abo zweifach vom User vor Abschluss best�tigt werden muss. Ohne diese Best�tigungen ist kein Aboabschluss m�glich. Vorab wird der User ausdr�cklich und klar lesbar auf Widerruf, AGB, Preis und Abrechnungsmodus hingewiesen.

Au�erdem weisen wir daraufhin, dass alle durch uns offerierten Angebote juristisch gepr�ft sind, und den Gesetzen und Normen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, �sterreichs und der Schweiz entsprechen. 
Selbstverst�ndlich k�nnen wir die Nutzung unserer Angebote gerichtsfest belegen.

Am 26.12.2010 um **:** wurde mit dem [...] die Seite http://erotic4handy.de angesurft. Auf der Seite gibt es unterschiedliche Vorschaubilder von Videos leichtbekleideter Damen. Es wurde eines der Vorschaubilder angeklickt, woraufhin sich eine Zwischenseite ge�ffnet hat, auf der der User daraufhingewiesen wird, dass er zum Download/Streamen ein Videoflatrate-Abo abschliessen muss, und danach unbegrenzt auf alle, auf der Seite vorhandenen, Videos zugreifen (Downloaden/Streamen - in Abh�ngigkeit vom verwendeten Ger�t) kann. Weiterhin wurde der User auf der Seite �ber Preis, Modus (Abonnement im w�chentlichen Abrechnungsmodus), Gegenleistung (unbegrenzter Zugriff auf alle Videos der Seite), jederzeitige, sofortige K�ndigungsm�glichkeiten (Durch Klick auf der Seite beim im Men� 'Meine Abos'/durch Anruf/durch EMail), Widerrufsrecht, AGB, etc. hingewiesen.

Der User best�tigte seinen Kaufwunsch durch Klick auf den entsprechenden Link, und streamte direkt nach Abschluss des Abos den u.g. Videotitel.

Die Videoflatrate l�sst sich ausschliesslich durch den o.g. Vorgang buchen. Es ist nicht m�glich, diese per SMS, Briefpost, oder auf irgendeinem anderen Wege zu bestellen.

Direkt nach Abschluss des Videoflatrate-Abos wurde die Nutzung durch Video 'Das hei�e Sternchen Roxy Jezel und ihr Loverboy kommen beim sexy Vorspiel ganz sch�n auf Touren.' begonnen, ein Widerruf gem�� Fernabsatzgesetz fand nicht statt.

Am 03.01.2011 erreichte uns Ihr K�ndigungswunsch, dem wie gew�nscht entsprochen wurde.

Anbei finden Sie alle relevanten Daten zu der von der Rufnummer abgeschlossenen Videoflatrate:

Folgende Daten zu Ihrem Abo liegen uns vor:
Abonnement: AdultStars
Preis: 4.99 EUR
Inerval: WEEKLY
Abonnent: ***,***(MSISDN: +49**********)
Netzbetreiber: DEU_EPLUS
IP-Adresse: 2*2.**.**.1*8
User Agent(z.B.Handy): [...]
Erstellungsdatum: 26.12.2010 **:**:**
Letzter Login: 26.12.2010 **:**:**
Portal: http://erotic4handy.de
K�ndigungsdatum: 03.01.2011 **:**:**

Folgende Inhalte wurden geladen: 1

Video
Datum:2010-12-26 **:**:**
ContentId:*****
Titel ENornstar Roxy Jezel and her lover are getting horny mutually and pamper each other...
Titel DEas hei�e Sternchen Roxy Jezel und ihr Loverboy kommen beim sexy Vorspiel ganz sch�n auf Touren.





Mit freundlichen Gr��en,

MAM Mobile And More GmbH
Beim Strohhause 31
20097 Hamburg
UstID: DE273281705
Amtsgericht Hamburg HRB 113005


Möchte wissen wie das gehen soll man beachte das Datum zu dieser Zeit Habe ich mit meiner Frau noch im Bett geschlafen sind ja Feiertage...

Unser Kater ist zwar recht auf Zack aber mit dem Handy hat ers nu auch nicht so

Jetzt meine Frage, die verdienen bestimmt ne menge Kohle mit ihrer abzocke kennt keiner nen guten Anwalt der sich der sache annehmen will??
Einfach nur Kündigen und froh sein über den Erfolg ist ja wohl auch nicht das richtige.
Im Fernseh und in der Presse macht sich das bestimmt auch nicht schlecht!!!!


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Einfach nur Kündigen und froh sein über den Erfolg ist ja wohl auch nicht das richtige.


Genau meine Meinung, denn das löst das Problem nur imaginär nicht tendenziell.

Der Anbieter hat womöglich eine Schnittstelle, mit der er das Abo beim Netzbetreiber gleich selbst einbuchen kann. Technische Fehler und manuelle "Korrekturen" sind da nicht auszuschließen, genau so wie betrügerische Buchungen durch so einen Anbieter selbst.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

bei mir hat das auch super funkioniert mit der oben genannten nummer , danke nochmal an die die diese nummer herrausgefunden haben .


----------



## Lemmich (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

01805 807749
ich hab dort angerufen, und eine MA hat mir versichert, daß der Vertrag gekündigt wird (aber den ersten Betrag müsste ich entrichten).
Mir soll auch eine Bestätigungs-SMS zugesendet werden.
mal sehen . . .   .

Trotzdem finde ich das dreist, weil ich mir sicher bin, das ich nirgens auf *ok* geklickt habe. Kann man dagegen gar nix tun ?


MfG

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:14:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:09:15 ----------




Lemmich schrieb:


> 01805 807749
> ich hab dort angerufen, und eine MA hat mir versichert, daß der Vertrag gekündigt wird (aber den ersten Betrag müsste ich entrichten).
> Mir soll auch eine Bestätigungs-SMS zugesendet werden.
> mal sehen . . .   .
> ...



_wahrscheinlich war das irgenwo auf ner porno seite, und ich war so abgelenkt, daß ich davon nix bemerkt habe._


----------



## Lemmich (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Antwort (der Kündigung bei 01805 807749) kam von 0157 86 89 1183

MfG:wall:


----------



## Hippo (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los daß darin die Masche liegt ...
Es wird jeder greifbaren Handynummer, geraten überwiegend Prepaid weil damit "dumme" *) Youngsters, so ein Abo unterstellt.
Bei vielen funktionierts einige Zeit bis sie es merken, andere wiederum schlagen gleich hier oder in vergleichbaren Foren auf und bekommen den Tip bei den verschiedenen Nummern zu Kündigen, teilweise wieder eine Premium-SMS-Nummer. Aber wer hat jemals Geld zurückbekommen?
Ich versteige mich zu der Aussage - KEINER
D.h. von jedem gibts mindestens die (meist) 4,99 + eine Premium-SMS zu 1,99.
Und das praktisch ohne Prozesskostenrisiko weil wer klagt schon von den Youngsters wegen 4,99 ?

Just my Gedankensenf

*) "dumm" und/oder naiv in den Augen der Abofuzzis weil die keine Erfahrung haben und froh sind das Ding wieder von der Backe zu haben


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

War auch betroffen - danke für die Nummer, hat in der Tat geklappt, die Dame am Telefon war sogar ziemlich nett. Unfassbar, das!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo!
Ich habe das selbe Problem, allerdings habe ich eine Prepaid Karte!!! Kann ich da trotzdem bei der 01805.......nummer anrufen? Irgendwie klingt das so als ob ihr alle vertrag habt!
Danke schon mal im vorraus für antworten


----------



## Florian23071986 (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hier ist von MAM mobileandmore GmbH eine Homepage! 

mobileandmore.eu

habe denen eine E-Mail geschickt, aber noch keine Antwort!

Gruß Flo


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

vodafone gab mir diese nummer

01805807749

ich hab dort angerufen und konnte sofort kündigen hab auch eine sms als bestätigung bekommen

und ich habe bei vodafone eine 3.anbietersperre einrichten lassen damit passiert sowas net mehr

gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Also ich hatte das selbe Problem... Hab bei Vodafone angerufen und die haben mir folgende Nummer per SMS zugeschickt.

0180/5807749

Das ist die Hotline von MAM Mobile and More.

Ein anruf im Wert von knapp 2 Euro hat gereicht, dass die das Abo sofort gekündigt haben.

Musste lediglich meinen Namen und die Handynummer angeben.

In diesem Sinne,

Viel Spaß beim Abo kündigen.


Mit freundlichem Gruß
Rapexx


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

das mit der telefon nummer auf seite 1 funzt echt gut. freundliche mitarbeiter und sofortige löschung

super danke für die hilfe


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Erstaunlich! Die gemolkenen Kühe bedanken sich bei ihrem Schlachter! Wie seid ihr aber überhaupt an so ein Abo geraten. Erklärt das doch mal und spart euch doch bitte die Danksagungen ggü. der Cytainment und der MAM hier. :kotz:

Einen groben Einblick für Interessierte in "mobi" gewährt z. B. das hier: Sternchen Roxy Jezel und ihr Lover Boy kommen - Google-Suche


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Die gemolkenen Kühe bedanken sich bei ihrem Schlachter!


Denke,  dass es der Schlachter selber ist, der sich hier Lobeshymnen singt


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

ich habe bei dieser nummer angerufen aber ich war nur lange in der warte schleife. und jetz sind schon wieder 3 euro weg!
ich finde es echt doof , aber weiß nicht was ich dagegen machen soll
bitte helft mir !


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .... weiß nicht was ich dagegen machen soll
> bitte helft mir !


Geh halt ins Internet: mobileandmore.eu


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

ich habe ein echt großes problem mit diesem abbo !
mittlerweile werden mir monatlich 10 euro abgezogen .
helft mir und bei dieser nummer die hier überall stet hänge ich voll lange in der warteschleife 
ich halt es nicht mehr aus,
und so viel geld hab ich auch nicht um mir immer wieder geld auf mein handy zuladen 
hat keiner von euch eine andere idee?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Mein Freund war gerade bei mir!Er hat 5 mal 4,99 bezahlt.

Ihr müßst auf jedenfalls  bei 01805/807749 anrufen und Eurer Abo kündigen.
Weiterhin mein Rat Euren Mobilanbieter die Abrechnungen von Drittanbieter untersagen.

Vorsorglich noch die Einzugsermächtigung entziehen,weil ist das Geld bei VideoAcces oder weiß der Geier wie die noch heißen, wird es schwer sein es zurück zubekommen.

Grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Einen groben Einblick für Interessierte in "mobi" gewährt z. B. das hier: [...]



Mobvid.mobi


> Cyberservices BV



andere laufen über sexgoesmobile


			
				Eurowebtainment schrieb:
			
		

> 12:00 – 13:30    Panel discussion: “Mobile services used in the Eroticindustry“ with
> moderator *M* R**, Webbilling.com
> Speaker: ***, Visit-X; ***,, xxx; *Chr* Kr*, SexGoesMobile*; Ch* H*, Pink Adventure AG (DE and EN)





			
				Eurowebtainment schrieb:
			
		

> Bango *KR* Chr**



noch Fragen?

(Und dem netten Herrn Thomo-Momo-Net nützt das anonyme whois auch nichts, wenn er den Dreck auch in der Schweiz zur Verfügung stellt:
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/fickbilder.ch Der Herr gehört übrigens zu den aktiven Unterstützern von so Ideen wie der Abschaffung des §184c. Huch, hab ich jetzt wieder zu viel geplaudert? Gleich und gleich zieht sich an. Magisch. Ob eine Meinungsäußerung meinerseits zu der moralischen Grundausstattung solcher Personen noch von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt wäre, probiere ich ausdrücklich nicht aus)


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

wenn ich die Links, die man über deinen Googlelink findet, in einen Handy-Emulator eingebe, lande ich bei Bango.
Und wenn man nur 5 Minuten schaut, was das für links sind (und dies mit meinen Augen tut) - dann trifft man alles, was Rang und Namen (und einen gewissen Ruf) hat...


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Weiterhin mein Rat Euren Mobilanbieter die Abrechnungen von Drittanbieter untersagen.


Das geht aber nicht bei allen Providern. Die Telefónica  O2 z. B. (und somit wahrscheinlich auch deren 100%ige Tochter Fonic) spielt da leider nicht mit: 





			
				Telefonica/O2 schrieb:
			
		

> am 15.07.2010: Wir bedauern Ihrem Wunsch nicht nachkommen zu können.
> 
> Leider ist unsererseits eine Sperre für die Nutzung von Drittanbietern   nicht möglich.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo,

mir wurden gleich 19,95 € abgezogen (4,95 wöchentlich angeblich). "Bestätigungs-SMS" eines Abos kam auch nie an. Mich traf bei Ansicht der Rechnung fast der Schlag.

Habe niemals irgendwas angeklickt..Habe auch schon diese Leutchen angeschrieben, Standartnachricht kam zurück, keine Geldrückerstattung.

Bin für Sammelklage und Veröffentlichung bei den Medien...

Gibt zig-Betroffene mit diesem Abo, die es nicht abgeschlossen haben.

Mfg

J.Popp


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bin für Sammelklage


zum 1576. mal: es gibt keine Sammelklage  in Deutschland 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Dann halt Streitgenossenschaft, wie auch immer. 

Meine Güte. Betrug is Betrug, darum gehts hier wohl eher.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Betrug is Betrug, darum gehts hier wohl eher.


Wenn du meinst! Deine Meinung sei dir unbenommen, beachte dabei aber, dass nicht jeder Beschiss = Betrug ist!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst! Deine Meinung sei dir unbenommen, beachte dabei aber, dass nicht jeder Beschiss = Betrug ist!



Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht daran erinnert haben, eine Erotikeite über mein Handy geöffnet zu haben, um mir leichtbekleidete Frauen (als Heterofrau) anzusehen. Und das auch noch zweimal bestätigt zu haben. 

Abzocke, Betrug, wie auch immer -> Anwalt.

Das hier ist nicht das einzige Forum, die alle dasselbe berichten mit denselben Details und derselben Erotikseite.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst! Deine Meinung sei dir unbenommen, beachte dabei aber, dass nicht jeder Beschiss = Betrug ist!





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Abzocke, Betrug, wie auch immer -> Anwalt.


Sammel deine Erfahrungen selber. Hoffentlich hast du eine  kulante Rechtsschutzversicherung...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Reducal schrieb:


> Der Anbieter hat womöglich eine Schnittstelle, mit der er das Abo beim Netzbetreiber gleich selbst einbuchen kann.



So siehts aus:



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> *In der Falle*
> 
> Ist nach Ansicht des Content-Anbieters ein Abo-Vertrag zustande  gekommen, schickt er über eine Schnittstelle die Kunden-MSISDN an den  Mobilfunk-Provider. Dieser ermittelt den Kunden und schickt die  Kunden-Mobilfunknummer zurück. Auf dieser Basis kann der  Content-Anbieter seinen Inkasso-Auftrag lostreten. Der gesamte Prozess  läuft in Sekundenbruchteilen ohne Zutun des Smartphone-Nutzers ab.
> 
> ...


Quelle: von App-Zocke bis Zwangsabo


----------



## Marco (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir wurden gleich 19,95 € abgezogen (4,95 wöchentlich angeblich). "Bestätigungs-SMS" eines Abos kam auch nie an. Mich traf bei Ansicht der Rechnung fast der Schlag.



Rechnen kann der Anbieter auch nicht 4x4,95 Euro sind bei mir 19,80 Euro



> Habe niemals irgendwas angeklickt..Habe auch schon diese Leutchen angeschrieben, Standartnachricht kam zurück, keine Geldrückerstattung.



StandarT ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.



> Bin für Sammelklage und Veröffentlichung bei den Medien...



Dann lieber und. Zum Thema Hammelülagen wurdest du bereits informiert.



> Gibt zig-Betroffene mit diesem Abo, die es nicht abgeschlossen haben.



Das scheint allerdings mal richtig zu sein.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Wieviele Besserwisseres hier doch gibt. Das sind die die das ABO bestimmt selber seit Monaten an der Backe haben.

Ich habe heute auch erfahren das ich knapp 15 Euro zahlen soll.....und das beste ist ich bin garnicht im Internet gewesen???? Wie geht das denn?

Ich habe das gefühl die kaufen sich Adressen....

Habe sofort gekündigt...und die Dame am Telefon konnte oder wollte mir nicht mal sagen wie ich zu dem ABO kam.

Ich gehe auf alle Fälle zum Anwalt, weil 10 Euro für Januar kommen ja auch noch. Die ja erst mit der nächsten Rechnung kommen!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Ich hab noch eine frage zu der nummer ( 0180 58 07 749)...
Haben da auch schon Registrierte User angerufen nich das ich gleich in die nächste Falle laufe...
Habe das gleiche problem wie alle...
Habe weder AGB's akzeptiert noch andere zustimmungen bezüglich eines solchen Abo gegeben... mir wurde aber auch keine bestätigungs sms zugeschickt.

lg Chris


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Chris schrieb:


> Wieviele Besserwisseres hier doch gibt.


Warum suchst du dir dann nicht ein anderes Forum? Hier gibt es nicht nur Besserwisser sondern auch Bescheidwisser.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

das war aber nich an mich gerichtet oder ?
Zitat von Chris ?


----------



## BitterVanilla (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Reducal schrieb:


> Warum suchst du dir dann nicht ein anderes Forum? Hier gibt es nicht nur Besserwisser sondern auch Bescheidwisser.



Uiiiii ! Wo? Haben sich alle versteckt??

Zum Thema, ich erhalte nur Standartnachricht. Egal was ich denen schreibe, es kommt immer dasselbe zurück:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

beachten Sie bitte, dass das Abo zweifach vom User vor Abschluss bestätigt werden muss. Ohne diese Bestätigungen ist kein Aboabschluss möglich. Vorab wird der User ausdrücklich und klar lesbar auf Widerruf, AGB, Preis und Abrechnungsmodus hingewiesen."

Is keine Standartnachricht - nöööööööööööööööö. Kam auch nicht schon dreimal derselbe Text, egal was man schreibt.(Auch wenn man darauf verweist, nichts zweimal bestätigt zu haben geschweige denn gelesen zu haben oder online gewesen zu sein. 

Das nennt man Textbaustein. Wer keine Erfahrung, Ahnung sonstwas hat, braucht ned geschwollen reden. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat............

Es gibt viele, die nicht online waren und denen etwas abgebucht wurde. Ist das praktische, wenn man EVN hat. 

@die Betroffenen: man kann das ganze auch per Mail kündigen, die teure Nummer muss nicht angerufen werden. Einfach auf die Homepage gehen und ne Nachricht schreiben.

@ den weiteren Geschädigten: richtig so !!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



BitterVanilla schrieb:


> Uiiiii ! Wo? Haben sich alle versteckt??


Bitte schraube mal ein paar Gänge runter! Soweit ich sehe antworten Dir hier u.a. die erfahrensten Leute hier *und von denen hat keiner irgendein Problem mit solchen Abos. *Wir machen das hier einzig und allein aus der Motivation, zu helfen! Die Antwortenden haben zusammen 30 Jahre Erfahrung mit Internetabzocke... 



> Is keine Standartnachricht - nöööööööööööööööö.


Die obige Anspielung und Bemerkung, es handle sich nicht um eine Strandar*t*antwort...


Marco schrieb:


> StandarT ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.


... bezieht sich darauf, dass es eine Standar*d*antwort ist. Das ist es mit Sicherheit. Aber bitte ignoriere das - auf Rechtschreibfehlern rumzuhacken ist daneben. Ich will nur das Missverständnis klären.



> Wer keine Erfahrung, Ahnung sonstwas hat, braucht ned geschwollen reden. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


Vorsicht,...
Hier wird Dir geholfen, aber wenn Du meinst, dass Du hier rumpöbeln kannst, befindest Du Dich im Unrecht.


> Es gibt viele, die nicht online waren und denen etwas abgebucht wurde. Ist das praktische, wenn man EVN hat.


Ja, also wurden viele beschissen. Nur: Das reicht nicht für einen Betrug. Finde einen Staatsanwalt, der hier einen Betrug sieht und Du hast noch 5 Beleidigungen frei. Bei Abofallen hielt man Strafanzeigen auch lange genug für verzichtbar...


> @die Betroffenen: man kann das ganze auch per Mail kündigen, die teure Nummer muss nicht angerufen werden. Einfach auf die Homepage gehen und ne Nachricht schreiben.


Könnte klappen. Erfahrungswerte?

Ich bin hier im Forum übrigens verschrieen als jemand, der gerne zu Strafanzeigen auffordert. Falls das jemand tut, soll er bitte auch auf dieses Forum hinweisen, da ggf. weitere Informationen zur Verfügung gestellt werden können.


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

[ir] 
Aka-Aka, der wird Dir Anfänger mit erst knapp 15000 Beiträgen wohl nicht glauben ... 
[/ir]


----------



## BitterVanilla (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten !

Erfahrung mit Kündigung per Mail vorhanden, sonst hätte ich es nicht geschrieben.

Erfahrung mit Anwälten/Staatsanwaltschaft berufsbedingt auch vorhanden.

Gibt genug andere Foren, mit den denselben Themen. Und die sind Subjektiv.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



BitterVanilla schrieb:


> Erfahrung mit Kündigung per Mail vorhanden, sonst hätte ich es nicht geschrieben.


Ist ja ok, wenn das ein Weg ist, der bei mehreren funktioniert, schenkt man denen nicht auch noch die Gewinne aus der 01805. Völlig klar, dass dies ein guter Weg wäre. Abgesehen von der Mailadresse, die man verbrennt (das kann man ja ggf. vermeiden)


> Erfahrung mit Anwälten/Staatsanwaltschaft berufsbedingt auch vorhanden.


Das Problem beim Betrug ist, dass dieser in Deutschland so kompliziert ist. Ich bin aber ein Verfechter von Strafanzeigen. Insofern: Kann man machen. Aber: mach Dir Gedanken über den Betrugstatbestand (Stichwort: TIVBAK). Und die Nachweisbarkeit...


> Gibt genug andere Foren, mit den denselben Themen. Und die sind Subjektiv.


objektiv? Macht aber nichts, denn objektiv ist letztlich jedenfalls subjektiver, als subjektiv objektiv.

Es hält Dich hier keiner, aber behaupte dann nicht, man habe Dich vertrieben. Wir setzen uns - jeder auf seine Weise - mit dem auseinander, was Betrofene hier berichten. Sammelklagen wird es irgendwann auch in Deutschland geben. Es gibt sie aber nicht - und genau das haben einige hier sicher schon Hunderte Male erklärt. Versetze Dich auch in deren Lage...

Wenn es mal Sammelklagen gibt, wird das lustig - denn dann können Rechtsanwälte gutes Geld verdienen, indem sie auf Abzocker losgehen. Heutzutage machen sie nur ein Vermögen, wenn sie ihnen helfen. Das ist meine subjektive Sicht.


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



BitterVanilla schrieb:


> Gibt genug andere Foren, mit den denselben Themen. Und die sind Subjektiv.


Schade, objektiv wäre besser. Emotionen sind zur Aufklärung von Sachverhalten nicht förderlich.


----------



## BitterVanilla (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ist ja ok, wenn das ein Weg ist, der bei mehreren funktioniert, schenkt man denen nicht auch noch die Gewinne aus der 01805. Völlig klar, dass dies ein guter Weg wäre. Abgesehen von der Mailadresse, die man verbrennt (das kann man ja ggf. vermeiden)
> 
> Das Problem beim Betrug ist, dass dieser in Deutschland so kompliziert ist. Ich bin aber ein Verfechter von Strafanzeigen. Insofern: Kann man machen. Aber: mach Dir Gedanken über den Betrugstatbestand (Stichwort: TIVBAK). Und die Nachweisbarkeit...
> objektiv? Macht aber nichts, denn objektiv ist letztlich jedenfalls subjektiver, als subjektiv objektiv.
> ...



Anwälte machen auch so genug Vermögen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



BitterVanilla schrieb:


> Uiiiii ! Wo? Haben sich alle versteckt??
> 
> Zum Thema, ich erhalte nur Standartnachricht. Egal was ich denen schreibe, es kommt immer dasselbe zurück:
> 
> ...



Wie lautet denn die email adresse und was genau schreibt man rein? Widerruf? oder normale Kündigung. ich möchte ja einen (!) Tag nach angeblichem Abschluss des Abos widerrufen und nicht kündigen


----------



## BitterVanilla (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie lautet denn die email adresse und was genau schreibt man rein? Widerruf? oder normale Kündigung. ich möchte ja einen (!) Tag nach angeblichem Abschluss des Abos widerrufen und nicht kündigen



Widerruf werden die wohl nicht akzeptieren. Die berufen sich darauf, dass Leistungen (angeblich) schon in Anspruch genommen wurden. Geld geben die nicht zurück. 

Kündigen einfach auf der Homepage, auf Kontakt klicken. - mit sofortiger Wirkung, danach gibts ne SMS zur Bestätigung

Akte
war gestern auch ein Beitrag im Fernseh. Da gibts auch ein Forum. In einem anderen sammeln sich grad Leute die zum Anwalt gehen. Einfach mal googeln unter MAM Moile & More GmbH. Da sind alle auch recht freundlich, an alle, denen wirklich geholfen werden will und die sich nicht nur ihrer Rechtschreibfehler belehren lassen wollen bzw. nur zu einer guten RSV geraten wird.

Komm hier nun auch nicht mehr her.Machts gut.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Auch privat noch alles Gute.


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



BitterVanilla schrieb:


> Widerruf werden die wohl nicht akzeptieren.



@ Teleton, wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht zur dauerhaften Speicherung übermittelt wird, dann kann man nach den Fernabsatzregeln doch immer widerrufen. Nun ist es bei der Nutzung des mobilen Internet aber nicht üblich, so eine Belehrung per 160-Zeichen-SMS zu versenden. Das bedeutet doch im Umkehrschluss, dass man sehr wohl ewig den Vertrag widerrufen kann, oder?

Meines Erachtens erklärt das den Umstand, dass einige Anbieter eher kulant als stur sind und momentan mit Gutschriften (ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht) nur so um sich schmeißen.


----------



## Teleton (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Richtig, wenn eine Widerrufsbelehrung fehlerhaft ist, kann sie die Widerrufsfrist nicht starten. Logische Folge ist, dass ein "ewiges" Widerrufsrecht besteht solange die ordnungsgemäße Belehrung nicht nachgeholt wurde. Einer von 1000 möglichen Fehlern ist die mangelnde sog. "Perpetuierung", d.h. die Belehrung musss in Textform und  in "fester"Form beim Verbraucher verbleiben, sei es als Brief, Postkarte, Kartoffeldruck oder Ausdruck am eigenen Drucker. Ob eine Übersendung per SMS/E-Mail da reichen würde halte ich schon für zweifelhaft. Wenn nichts versandt wurde liegt aber jedenfalls zweifellos ein Belehrungsfehler vor. Also kann noch widerrufen werden.



> Widerruf werden die wohl nicht akzeptieren. Die berufen sich darauf, dass Leistungen (angeblich) schon in Anspruch genommen wurden.


Die Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung führt nicht (mehr) zum Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes, seit 04.08.2009 wurde dies vom Gesetzgeber klargestellt (vgl §312 d Abs 3 BGB). Die Inanspruchnahme ist höchstens ein Problem auf der Ebene des Wertersatz.


----------



## artjom (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Mobileandmore kündigen*

Hallo zusamen ich habe eine sms bekomme wo drinne steht ihnen wurde 4,99 vom Premiumdienst Mobileandmore angerechnet. habe auch schon die 01805..... nummer angerufen und die können mir auch nicht weiterhelfen die sagen dort ich habe kein abo bei denn was soll ich tun ???? Bitte um antwort 


Danke schon mal die mir helfen wollen =)


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Das klappt wirklich Leute 

Und ich hab nur 1 Minute gebraucht also ist sehr schnell


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Servus, war gestern Nacht mal wieder im Internet Facebook, Youtube ...
als ich dann eine Sms erhielt, dachte ich mir, wer meldet sich den so spät 

Abo 4,99 ? 

Bitte was ? ich konnte des überhaupt nicht verstehen ....

es war 1.20 Uhr ich rief die 1212 an das ist betreuung D2, sowas unhöffliches kann ich euch sagen ... ich solle doch auf die Seite nochmals gehen und Kündigen

( ich weiss weder welche Seite des war, noch bin ich mir keine Straftat bewusst !

danach habe ich mein Lapi angeschmissen und habe nachgelesen was man nachmachen kann !!!


Leute ruft nicht irgendeine Nummer an, die euch gesagt bzw geschrieben wird !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hatte auch angst das dies eine Abo Falle ist, doch ich blieb cool und habe gerade die Kundenbetreuung von Vodafone angerufen Nummer 0800/1721212

Super höfflich, konnte mir sofort helfen !

Ich muss zwar jetzt einmalig 4,99 euro zahlen, doch das Abo ist inaktiv und zweitens habe ich jetzt die möglichkeit eine sperre einzurichten, das so ein abo nie wieder passieren kann


Leutz, macht euch nicht verrückt, ruft bei eurer Kundenbetreuung an, und schaut was Sie sagen... 

würde mich interessieren was ihr noch so für erfahrung gemacht habt 

gruss der schwabe Paddy


----------



## catch23 (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Das erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die mir letztes Jahr passiert ist. Ich war in der Fußgängerzone und wollte gerade Geld in den Zigarettenautomat werfen. Da kam jemand von hinten und hat mir einen 5-Euro-Schein aus dem Geldbeutel geklaut. Ich bin ihm hinterher, er setzte sich in ein Café. Ich rufe die Polizei. Da steht er auf und klaut seinem Tischnachbarn 5 Euro. Ich rufe noch: "Hey, der klaut ihnen gerade 5 Euro", aber der hat nicht reagiert. Dann kam die Polizei. "Ja", sagten die Beamten, "das ist der 5-Euro-Olaf, der klaut allen möglichen Leuten 5 Euro". "Was, sie kennen den?", fragte ich. "Warum wird er nicht festgenommen?". "Naja", sagte der Polizist, "wenn wir ihn festnehmen wollen, behauptet er, dass er Fritz heißt". Aha. Ich wollte protestieren, aber da meinte der Polizist: "Wir schreiben sie jetzt einfach in die Olaf-klaut-nicht-mehr-Liste, dann darf er ihnen keine 5 Euro mehr klauen". 
Ich ging nach Hause und freute mich. Seitdem hat er mir keine 5 Euro mehr geklaut. Aber gestern, da kam wieder so einer, der klaute mir gleich 10 Euro. Als ich die Polizei rief, da waren die Polizisten total sauer und meinten "Machen sie uns nicht so viel Arbeit, Mensch. Wir schreiben sie jetzt einfach in die Taschendiebliste, dann klaut ihnen der 5-Euro-Olaf keine 5 Euro mehr und der 10-Euro-Hans keine 10 Euro mehr".
Ich war glücklich und freute mich, in einem Land zu leben, in dem alles so gut geregelt ist. Das wollte ich dann meiner Freundin erzählen, aber mein Handy war geklaut. Ich fand dann einen Typen an der U-Bahn stehen, mit meinem Handy. Ich fragte ihn "Was machen sie da mit meinem Handy?". Da sagte er, "Hey, ich bin Handy-Klaus und hab gerade ein Treffen mit 5-Euro-Olaf und 10-Euro-Hans abgemacht, wir saufen heute Schampus, weil die Geschäfte so gut gehen. Der Polizeichef kommt auch vorbei.". Ich habe ihn dann gebeten, mich in die keiner-klaut-dein-Handy-Liste zu schreiben und wünschte ihm viel Spaß.

:wall:


----------



## Teleton (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

:rotfl: Klasse Geschichte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Teleton schrieb:


> :rotfl: Klasse Geschichte.


Ja, das ist schon komisch: Plötzlich wird es als Erfolg gefeiert, dass "nur" 5 Euro weg sind. Entweder, das sind alles Leute, die bewusst einen kostenpflichtigen Download gestartet haben und sich nun wundern, dass es ein Abo ist, oder das sind alles Nebelkerzen - aber diese Haltung zieht sich so konsequent durch das ganze Thema, dass ich fast wirklich glaube, 5 Euro Lehrgeld sehen alle als ok an.
:thumb: @ catch23


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Servus, war gestern Nacht mal wieder im Internet Facebook, Youtube ...
> als ich dann eine Sms erhielt, dachte ich mir, wer meldet sich den so spät
> 
> Abo 4,99 ?
> ...



Habs auch so gemcht per vodafone. Die kannten den Anbieter "videoAccess" noch nicht mal und haben jetzt einfach mein "mobiles Bezahlen" geblockt. Sehr freundlicher service bei vodafone! 

Diese Betrügerkacke nervt echt. bei jedem einmal mindestens 4,99 abkassieren reicht um Millionär zu werden. ich hoffe man erwischt diese *****


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hi,
habe seid dem 14.01. auch eine sms von dieser "video acces" sache ne sms bekommen, nachdem ein kollege mit meinem iphone im internet gesurft is.... habe mich hier mal ein bischen durch die ersten seiten gelesen und darauf hin diese 01805... mobileandmore telefonnummer angerufen und auch innerhalb 1 minute dieses abo wieder beendet + noch während des telefonats die sms zur bestätigung erhalten.

jetzt meine frage:

wie kann das zu stande kommen ohne irgendeine zustimmung ein abo bzw dieses abo abzuschließen? er kennt mein iphone passwort nicht um zb apps zu kaufen und hat auch nicht irgendetwas gedownloadet.

kann man hier von betrug dieser videoacces firma sprechen?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

bei vodafone ist das sehr einfach, 
am besten  auf Handy- & DSL-Anbieter - Sprach-, Internet- & Flatrate-Tarife auf einen Blick 
und dann mobiles bezahlen deaktivieren.
das geht sehr schnell und löst das problem, bei anderen providern wie t-mobile geht das auch, darüber hinaus im zweiffelsfall einfach in einen mobilfunk store gehen, dort kann dir ein kompetenter mitarbeiter 100 %ig helfen

Lg


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hey bin noch nich ma volljährig bin nur zufällig auf diese seite gekommen hab mich dann einfach durchgeklickt und auf einma nach ein paar stunden hab ich ne sms bekommen vonwegen abo und 4.99 jetzt hab ich da schon 3 mal 4.99 bezahlt und immer wenn ich ne neue handykarte kaufe ist sofort alles weg deswegen... kann mir jemand helfen? ich hatte mal ein abbo bei jamba da musste ich einfach nur stopjamba als sms an irgendne nummer schreiben und es war vorbei... aber hier finde ich nicht mal in irgendeiner weise sowas... hier hat jemand nen link reingestellt mobileandmore.eu   heisst er aber da auf der seite steht das man die handynummer und den pin eingeben soll is das ne abzocke oder kann man damit wirklich das abo stoppen? bitte helft mir brauche dringend hilfe !  bin doch noch nich ma volljährig habe end panik!!!


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... hier hat jemand nen link reingestellt mobileandmore.eu   heisst er aber da auf der seite steht das man die handynummer und den pin eingeben soll is das ne abzocke oder kann man damit wirklich das abo stoppen?


Scheint so, du kannst aber auch dort anrufen, faxen bzw. eMail schreiben: 





> Kontakt:
> Tel:  0180 58 07 749 (1)
> Fax: 0180 55 54 996 (1)
> [email protected]
> ...



Impressum

Du musst tätig werden, sonst melken die dich ungehindert weiter.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

das problem dabei ist du kriegst zwar den pin sobald du dort deine handynummer angegeben hast, doch wenn du ihn eingibst steht dort nur aboverwaltung und du kannst nirgendwo draufdrücken einfach nur 2 wörter die man nicht anklicken kann dann steht da noch nichma irgendwas von deinem abo.
könnt ihr mir helfen ich bin am überlegen mir eine neue handy nummer zu holen und die alte zu schrotten also den chip.
denn ich habe keinen verrag was wieder ein problem is, denn sobald ich mir einen neue handyaufladung hole ist gleich anch einer woche alles weg. ich habe nicht vodafone wie alle anderen hier sondern alditalk, also e plus... schnell antwortet mir ! bitte


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

das is doch dann quasi so das man bei einer handy karte also ohne vertrag doch nur dann zahlt wenn man geld drauf hat das heistw enn du das abo nich gekündigt has und das handy nur karte hat also kein vertrag musst du doch nichts zahlen wenn du unter 4.99 € hast oder nicht?


----------



## ersa (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Dann versuche ich mal das Bild mit meiner Geschichte zu ergänzen.

Mir ging es fast wie #43 hier im Forum. Mit der Januarrechnung am 07.01.11 erfuhr ich, dass die Telekom (habe einen teuren Tarif dort) 4*4,99 EUR für MAM einziehen will. Habe dann eine E-Mail an die 1. Telekom, 2. MAM,  3. Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz und an 4. die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg geschickt. Alles für alle sichtbar, aber unterschiedliche Texte.

Zu 1. dass ich kein Abo abgeschlossen habe und der Rechnung widerspreche, zu 2. ebenso, keine Bestätigung oder AGB erhielt und sicherheitshalber kündige ich auch noch alle nicht-abgeschlossenen, zu 3. Schutzwunsch vor der Abzocke und zu 4. Anfrage nach "Sammelklage" (ich weiß, gibt es nicht) o.ä. Infos.

Antworten von 1. Soll mich mit MAM einigen, rechnen nur ab, aber deaktivieren nun die Sonderdienste von "Kooperationspartnern!!!" (Warum sind Bezahldienste an, wenn ich sie nicht einschalte?) 2. Gleicher Text wie bei #43, aber anderes Abo und andere Filmchen, aber auch einen in DE und EN. Habe leider keinen Kater, den ich vorschieben könnte. Bin tatsächlich auf Seite mit "leicht bekleideten Damen" gelandet, aber ohne Abo auch wieder dort verschwunden - dachte ich. Immerhin hat MAM die Kündigung sofort sogar per SMS bestätigt. 3. und 4. ohne Reaktion.

Neue Mails an 1. Telekom und 2. MAM ... neue Antworten: Im Prinzip behauptet MAM weiter ich hätte das Abo zweifach bestätigt und die Telekom sendet auch nur noch Hinweise auf AGB und Vorgedrucktes. Ich teile der Telekom mit, dass ich keinen Cent an MAM via Telekom zahle und notfalls die Einzugsermächtigung entziehe und über meine Bank falsche Beträge sofort wieder zurück buchen lassen würde.

:schuettel:Hier gibt es viele Beiträge, wo glückliche Abokündiger stolz verkünden, nur 4,99 oder 4*4,99 bezahlt zu haben. Keinen Cent dürfen die bekommen. Abzocke darf nicht lohnend sein.:bandit

Die Telekom hat jetzt eine Zahl- und Mahnsperre eingerichtet und wird mich bis Ende Februar nicht mit den Kosten für MAM belasten, aber das reicht natürlich nicht - kein Cent an Abzocker. Ich habe gestern per Einschreiben von den betrieblichen Datenschutzbeauftragten der Telekom und der MAM Auskunft gem § 34 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz über alle zu meiner Person gespeicherten Daten verlangt. Text etwa wie bei w*w.daten-speicherung.de/index.php/datenspeicherung/auskunftsrecht/. Kommt da nichts rechtzeitig, geht es in die nächste Runde mit Mahnung und dann an die Datenschutzbeauftragten der Länder oder des Bundes.

Zu MAM erwäge ich auch ohne Rechtsschutzversicherung einen Unterlassungsklage hinsichtlich der Behauptung, ich hätte einem Abo zugestimmt.
Da offensichtlich auch Kinder betroffen sind (#27) erwäge ich noch Strafanzeige gegen MAM wegen Verbreitung von pornografischem Materials an Minderjährige, aber ich weiß nicht genau genug, was der Abonnent bekommt. Ein Alterprüfung gab es jedenfalls nicht und (leider) habe ich mein Luxusabo mangels Unkenntnis über den Abschluss ja auch nie genutzt. Weiß jemand da was?
Vorletzter Punkt: Ich warte auf die Antworten der Datenschutzbeauftragten und schreibe dann an Manfred Balz, Vorstandsmitglied Datenschutz, Recht und Compliance der Telekom AG. Ihr könnt das mit euren Providern machen, aber ich würde es hoch aufhängen. Fragt, warum sie die Kunden ungeschützt in die Fallen tappen lassen und ob das der Kundenservice sei. Vielleicht Öffentlichkeit herstellen (Akte steht in #84).
Letzte Maßnahme: Eine Telekomaktie kaufen und Eingabe zur Hauptversammlung machen.

Wenn jemand noch Ideen hat, her damit. Bitte helft mit, der MAM das Handwerk ohne die 4,99 Spende zu legen.
MAM-Spenden:abgelehnt:

--- Sorry, das es so lang geworden ist. Wenn es Neues gibt, stelle ich es hier rein. ---


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hat bei mir auch super mit der Nr. geklappt. Danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Mobileandmore Access kündigen?????*

mobileandmore.eu

unter diesem link könnt ihr einsehen was ihr unter eurer handy nummer abboniert habt.
oder direkt unter der tel.-nr.: 01805/807749 kündigen


----------



## ersa (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Ruft bitte nicht an, dann zocken sie euch über die Anrufgebühren das zweite oder x-te Mal ab. Schickt E-Mails, notfalls viele und mit Zeugen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall gegen MAM klagen, wenn die die unwahre Behauptungen, ich hätte ein Abo abgeschlossen, nicht gegenüber meinem Provider zurück ziehen. Kein Cent an MAM!

Für die Klage wären Zeugen nicht schlecht, denen es genauso ergangen ist. Ich soll auf einer Seite, Link lasse ich hier weg, Einblendungen bestätigt haben, dass ich ein Abo abschließen will. Das ist unwahr!

*Zeugen gesucht!*

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann ich euch als Zeugen in der Klageschrift benennen. Bitte tretet dem Forum bei, nur dann geht der Versand privater Nachrichten, und schickt mir eine solche. Die Daten landen nur mit eurer Zustimmung in der Klageschrift und nirgendwo sonst. Umgekehrt stehe ich natürlich auch als Zeuge zur Verfügung.

Danke!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:57:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:49:23 ----------

Noch schnell hinterher: Ich würde gerne Kontakt zum Katerbesitzer mit dem Eintrag #43 bekommen, der scheint auch nicht so gut auf MAM zu sprechen. Als Gast ist er nur kaum zu erreichen. Vielleicht sieht er ja meine Anfrage.

PS: Alle Tipps irgendeine gebührenpflichtige Nummer anzurufen, stammen m. W. von Gästen, oder immer dem gleichen Gast, der vielleicht der Betreiber der Nummer ist.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:01:58 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:57:17 ----------

Hallo, ich werde MAM keinen Cent spendieren, sondern klagen, wenn die nicht gegenüber meinem Provider die unwahre Behauptung zurück nehmen, ich hätte einem Abo zugestimmt. Mangels Kater war ich selbst auf deren Seite, aber habe nichts abonniert - sicher nicht. Ich suche Zeugen und würde mich über eine private Nachricht freuen!


----------



## ersa (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Der letzte Absatz sollte woanders hin. Kann meinen Beitrag leider nicht editieren.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



ersa schrieb:


> Ruft bitte nicht an, dann zocken sie euch über die Anrufgebühren das zweite oder x-te Mal ab.... Alle Tipps irgendeine gebührenpflichtige Nummer anzurufen, stammen m. W.  von Gästen, oder immer dem gleichen Gast, der vielleicht der Betreiber  der Nummer ist.


Die Leute suchen ein nach Möglichkeiten aus der Kostenfalle zu kommen. Der Anruf zieht offensichtlich bei diesem Anbieter genau so wie bei dessen Mitbewerber. Überlege doch mal selbst - über die Nummer ist der Nutznießer eines Anrufs verfolgbar. Er wird sich nicht auf dem Silbertablett als Betrüger präsentieren, wenn das Abo nicht über die Supportnummer zu kündigen ist.

Wie Abos im Einzelfall entstanden sind, bedarf natürlich separat der Klärung. Der Unsinn, den du hier verbreitest, hört damit aber nicht auf:


ersa schrieb:


> Zeugen gesucht!
> 
> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann ich euch als Zeugen in der  Klageschrift benennen. Bitte tretet dem Forum bei, nur dann geht der  Versand privater Nachrichten, und schickt mir eine solche. Die Daten  landen nur mit eurer Zustimmung in der Klageschrift und nirgendwo sonst.


Wer sich als Zeuge einem Verfahren zur Verfügung stellt, muss mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift erfasst werden. Außerdem, wer soll Zeuge in deinem Verfahren sein? Etwa jemand, dem irgend was ähnliches zu einer ganz anderen Zeit passiert ist? Solche Zeugen können zwar behaupten "ich auch!", ob das aber wirklich was zur Sache tut, kann stark bezweifelt werden. Übrigens, wer zahlt die Zeugen (Anfahrt, Übernachtung, Verdienstausfall usw.) in einem von dir angestrengten Verfahren?

Bleibt mir nur, dir Erfolg zu wünschen, in der Hoffnung, dass du ein positives Ergebnis hier in ein paar Monaten nachmelden kannst.


----------



## Hanky1986 (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo bin MAM zum opfer gefallen hab sofort 3. Anbieter sperren lassen. Auf der Letzten Rechnung haben die mir ca. 20 euro abgebucht und für jan. betragen meine kosten wohl schon Leistungen anderer Anbieter     29,94 Cent  und ich hab kein plan wofür !Warum soll ich was Kündigen was ich nie bestellt habe das wäre doch ein schuld eingeständnis!!!

Meine frage musss ich bei MAM kündigen oder reicht die sperrung beim anbieter!?
bitte um antwort


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Hanky1986 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich was Kündigen was ich nie bestellt habe ...


Normalerweise ist das so. Nur bedienen die eine Schnittstelle zu den Mobilfunkprovidern, die automatisch auf die Buchungsläufe zugreift.



Hanky1986 schrieb:


> ...reicht die sperrung beim anbieter?


Theoretisch ja. Allerdings spielen die gern Updates in die Accounts ein und dabei können durchaus auch Sperrungen wieder aufgehoben werden. Dann greift der oben geschriebene Automatismus womöglich wieder (die Buchung bleibt in "Wartestellung"). Außerdem, wenn du den Provider mal wechselst und deine Nummer mit nimmst, dann könnte bei dem neuen Anbieter das Problem wieder auftauchen, dann aber evtl. mit einer saftigen Nachforderung. Möglich ist das! Ob es aber auch eintrifft, würde ich nicht abwarten wollen.


----------



## ersa (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

1. Bei mir hat die E-Mail-Kündigung eines nicht abonnierten Abos sofort funktioniert.
2. Welchen Unsinn soll ich verbreiten? Die Formulierung ist daneben und ich werde hier die Erfolge oder Misserfolge posten.
3. Ohne Jurist zu sein, aber mit schon ein wenig Lebenserfahrung, glaube ich, dass ein Hinweis auf x Personen, die bei Bedarf als Zeugen bestätigen können, dass die Einblendung von Abo-Hinweisen auch bei ihnen nicht erfolgt ist, in einer Verhandlung durchaus eine Rolle spielen könnte. Ich vermute, kein Richter würde alle auftreten lassen.
4. Wer am Rande der Legalität arbeitet, mag nicht viel Aufmerksamkeit. Je mehr Geschädigte sich an irgendwelche Institutionen wenden, destoeher dürfte der Spuck vorbei sein.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:18:14 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:15:58 ----------




ersa schrieb:


> 1. Bei mir hat die E-Mail-Kündigung eines nicht abonnierten Abos sofort funktioniert.
> 2. Welchen Unsinn soll ich verbreiten? Die Formulierung ist daneben und ich werde hier die Erfolge oder Misserfolge posten.
> 3. Ohne Jurist zu sein, aber mit schon ein wenig Lebenserfahrung, glaube ich, dass ein Hinweis auf x Personen, die bei Bedarf als Zeugen bestätigen können, dass die Einblendung von Abo-Hinweisen auch bei ihnen nicht erfolgt ist, in einer Verhandlung durchaus eine Rolle spielen könnte. Ich vermute, kein Richter würde alle auftreten lassen.
> 4. Wer am Rande der Legalität arbeitet, mag nicht viel Aufmerksamkeit. Je mehr Geschädigte sich an irgendwelche Institutionen wenden, destoeher dürfte der Spuck vorbei sein.


Das sollte meine Antwort zu #106 werden. Leider kann ich es nicht direkt darunter setzen und die Reihenfolge gerät etwas durcheinander.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:20:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:18:14 ----------

Bitte seht mir die mangelnde Erfahrung im Schreiben von Forenbeiträgen nach.


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



ersa schrieb:


> Der letzte Absatz sollte woanders hin. Kann meinen Beitrag leider nicht editieren.


<QUOTE=ersa;330501>Der letzte Absatz sollte woanders hin. Kann meinen Beitrag leider nicht editieren.</QUOTE>
So sieht das im Antworttext aus (mit eckigen Klammern)

"Direkt" darunter kannst Du nur schreiben wenn Du wie in Deinem Fall die 107 geschrieben hättest.
Ansonsten  mußt Du "zitieren". Dabei wird der Text des Vorposters in einen blauen Kasten gesetzt und Du schreibst dann da drunter.
Den Text den Du zitierst steht dann bei Dir erstmal in den 





> <quote>TEXT</quote>


Tags, dort aber in eckigen Klammern. Damit das Programm nicht gleich ein doppeltes Quoting macht, habe die Tags in spitze Klammern gesetzt.
Aus dem zitierten Text läßt Du dann den Rest stehen auf den Du antworten willst und löscht den Rest und schon weiß jeder worauf du Dich beziehst


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Mobileandmore Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mobileandmore.eu
> 
> unter diesem link könnt ihr einsehen was ihr unter eurer handy nummer abboniert habt.
> oder direkt unter der tel.-nr.: 01805/807749 kündigen



Wenn unter der Seite kein Abo aufgeführt ist, ist man dan raus aus der Nummer? Ich habe mir vor knapp 10 Minuten leider auch so eine SMS eingfangen. Habe dann unter der Webseite geschaut, aber dort war kein Abo aufgeführt


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Mobileandmore Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....aber dort war kein Abo aufgeführt


Entweder "noch nicht" oder es kommt darauf an, was du für eine SMS bekommen hast und wie du darauf reagiert hattest. Kannst mal den _vollständigen_ Text abtippen oder hier rein kopieren?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Nein, dann ist man nicht raus aus der Geschichte. Ich habe fünf Wochen lang 4,99 € bezahlen müssen und habe eben gesehen, dass ich nicht auf dieser merkwürdigen Website gelistet war. Die besagte Nummer in diesem Thread hilft da eher.

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von MobileandMore Access kündigen?????*

Hallo Leute,

also ich habe auch irgentwo so ein Abo abgeschlossen, habe davon jedoch nicht gewusst. Erst nach der zweiten Handy-Rechnung habe ich davon Wind bekommen. Somit habe ich also auch 5Wochen dafür bezahlt.

Jetzt habe ich aber hoffentlich Ruhe, nachdem ich mein Abo gekündigt habe.
Also, alle die es noch nicht gemacht haben...

-Mail an [email protected], - Handy-Nummer angeben und schreiben dass man kündigen möchte

-anschließend kommen sms und Mail die eine Kündigung bestätigen

Hab also heute gekündigt und hoffe, dass sich die Sache damit erledigt hat. Ich speicher jedoch alle Mails und die sms...
Nur für alle Fälle


----------



## polytoxx (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von MobileandMore Access kündigen?????*

@ersa, du hast Post vom Mann mit dem Kater!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Kündigen geht ganz einfach auf deren Homepage:

mobileandmore.eu

Pull-Down auf Abo Kündigen, 2 std. später kam die Bestätigung. Wenigstens bin ich jetzt die Pest los...hoffe ich...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Es ist ja schön das es jeder von euch schafft diesen scheiß zu kündigen aber sinvoller wäre es doch dagegen vorzugehen, ich meine so viele die sich gar nicht erst erklären können wie es zu diesem Abo gekommen ist kann ja wohl kein Zufall sein..
Also mich regt das Tierisch auf, selbst wenns nur 4,99 € sind, ich finde mein geld nicht auf der Straße sondern muss hart arbeiten, auch für 4,99 €.

Und seltsam ist ja auch das kaum einer der auf deren Homepage geht und seine Aboverwaltung einsieht dort kein Abo vorhanden ist, mann könne da ja wohl mal ein wenig nachdänklich werden.....


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Na dann verklag Du halt als erster ein Postfach auf ´nem Affenfelsen ...
Die Leute hier sind froh daß sie mit einem blauen Auge davonkommen, aber anonym klugscheißen ist einfacher als einen konstruktiven Rat zu geben :-?


----------



## Hanky1986 (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Habe nun dritt Anbieter sperren lassen und MAM und Tmobile eine email geschrieben bzw. in einem anderen forum  "Formbriefe" gefunden mit folgenden inhalten


Dieses an MAM GMBH


Vorsorglicher Widerruf eines angeblichen Vertragsverhältnisses

Meine Mobil-Nr.: xxxxxx


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit widerrufe ich vorsorglich ein angebliches Vertragsverhältnis, welches zwischen Ihnen und mir entstanden sein soll.

In meiner aktuellen Telefonrechnung vom Monat berechnen Sie Anzahl Positionen "angegebenen Dienst z.B. Carmunity Mobile"vom xx.xx.xx, xx.xx.xx. usw. in Höhe von jeweils € xxx, insgesamt € xxx. Da ich mir keinen Vertragsschluss bewusst bin, bitte ich Sie, mir den Vertragsschluss bis zum Frist eine Woche nachzuweisen. Desweiteren fordere ich Sie auf, den Betrag von € xxxxx umgehend an mich zurück zu überweisen. Bitte setzen Sie sich diesbezüglich mit mir in Verbindung

Sollte ich zu dem oben genannten Zeitpunkt keine Mitteilung von Ihnen erhalten haben, so werde ich Strafanzeige wegen vollendeten Betrug bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Sitz des Unternehmens (carmunity: Bremen) stellen. Desweiteren behalte ich mir vor, Zivilklage für die mir entstandenen Kosten (Zeitaufwand, Porto, Telefongebühren, etc.) einzureichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




Zeitgleich unbedingt folgendes FAX an Euren Mobilfunkanbieter:

Name Datum
Anschrift

Anschrift Mobilfunkanbieter


Vertrag Nr. XXX (Rufnummer XXX);

hier: Widerspruch gegen Forderungen der Name Kostenfallenbetreiber

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass die Forderung der Name Kostenfallenbetreiber in Höhe von
XXX € nicht gerechtfertigt ist, da sie auf einer sog. Abo-Falle beruht und daher von Rechtswegen nicht geschuldet ist. Gegenüber der Name Kostenfallenbetreiber habe ich den angeblichen Vertragsschluss bereits widerrufen und wegen Irrtums angefochten.

Sofern mir der oben genannte Betrag von Ihrer Seite in Rechnung gestellt wird, widerspreche ich hiermit der Abbuchung von meinem Konto. Ich stelle klar, dass diese angebliche Forderung der Name Kostenfallenbetreiber von der Einzugsermächtigung nicht gedeckt ist.

Der um die angebliche Forderung der Name Kostenfallenbetreiber gekürzte Einzugsbetrag soll ausschließlich zur Tilgung der Forderungen Ihres Hauses sowie gegebenenfalls sonstiger Drittanbieter mit Ausnahme Name Kostenfallenbetreiber verwendet werden (Tilgungsbestimmung im Sinne der §§ 45h Abs. 2 TKG, 366 Abs. 1 BGB).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Name

(Quelle Abo-Abzocke, kurze Anleitung besonders gegen Carmunity - Handy Forum) <<<<<<will mich ja nicht mit fremden fremde lorbeeren schücken
*************************************************


Ich warte nun ab was MAM sowie Tmobile antwortet und werde euch Berichten!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo, mich haben Sie am 16.01.2011 gefangen. Habe heute einfach eine Mail mit Widerruf an [email protected] geschickt und erhielt schon 10 Minuten später die Kündigungsbestätigung. Lag vielleicht daran, das ich noch innerhalb der 14tägigen Rücktrittsrechtzone war. Nicht lange fackeln, sofort widerrufen.

LG


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich noch innerhalb der 14tägigen Rücktrittsrechtzone war


Das Ding heißt Widerrufsrecht und hier ist das deutlich länger als die gefühlten 14 Tage, nämlich theoretisch immer, weil es an der Belehrung hierzu mangelt. Blöd nur, dass du nun (trotz deinem Superrecht) die ersten Forderungen abdrücken musstest. Bei echtem, gültigen Widerruf, bekommt man nämlich von seriösen Anbietern alles zurück. :bang:


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Wie sieht diese Geschicht mit dem Abo eigentlich beim iPad aus?

Mein Vater(63) hat ein iPad und mobilen Internetanschluss bei Vodafone und bekommt per jüngster Rechnung heraus, dass er versehentlich ein Abo abgeschlossen hat und schon 3 wöchentliche Raten von 4,99 € berechnet wurden. Was genau müssen wir da jetzt tun? Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie sieht diese Geschicht mit dem Abo eigentlich beim iPad aus?
> 
> Mein Vater(63) hat ein iPad und mobilen Internetanschluss bei Vodafone und bekommt per jüngster Rechnung heraus, dass er versehentlich ein Abo abgeschlossen hat und schon 3 wöchentliche Raten von 4,99 € berechnet wurden. Was genau müssen wir da jetzt tun? Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe.



Wenn euer Anbieter Vodafone ist dann habt ihr Glück. Hab da gerade angerufen für meinen Vater (wie oben beschrieben) und die waren 1. supernett und 2. haben die für meinen Vater das Abo gekündigt (da ein Anruf ja kostenpflichtig wäre) und 3. wurde die Pos. "Mobiles bezahlen" gesperrt, wodurch sowas nicht wieder passieren kann. Da bin ich ja jetzt mal froh das, dass nicht noch nen riesigen Rattenschwanz hinter sich hergezogen hat. Und Best-Note für den Vodafone-Kundenservice kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## ersa (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo Hanky1986 aus #119,

super, dass wieder einer es nicht einfach hin nimmt, x-Mal 4,99 EUR in die Taschen von MAM zu investieren und noch stolz schreibt, dass der gebührenpflichtige Anruf hoffentlich Ruhe bringt.



Hanky1986 schrieb:


> Habe nun dritt Anbieter sperren lassen und MAM und Tmobile eine email geschrieben bzw. in einem anderen forum  "Formbriefe" gefunden mit folgenden inhalten
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Kurzes Update von mir:
1. Abo erst mit der Dezemberrechnung (07.01.2011) von T-Mobile entdeckt = 19,96 EUR für MAM ausgewiesen.
2. Bei MAM ein nicht-abgeschlosenes Abo per E-Mail gekündigt.
3. T-Mobile informiert, Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung und vorbeugend auch gegen die Januarrechnung, die noch 2x4,99 enthalten wird.
4. Keine große Hilfe durch T-Mobile, aber immerhin ist der Betrag für MAM nicht mit eingezogen worden und eine Zahl- und Mahnsperre für diesen Betrag bis Ende Februar eingerichtet.
5. MAM bestätigt die Kündigung eines Abos, das es nie gegeben hat. Weicher sind die noch nicht.
6. Einschreiben an die betrieblichen Datenschutzbeauftragen der Telekom und von MAM mit Auskunftersuchen nach §34 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz. Bisher von beiden ohne Antwort.
7. Brief von MAM mit einer schriftlichen Bestätigung der Kündigung (Die ersten 0,55 EUR, die MAM in mich investiert und nicht die letzten!).
8. In drei Tagen läuft die Frist meines Auskunftersuchens ab. Dann kommt noch eine kurze Nachfrist, dann der Beschwerde an die jeweiligen Datenschutzbeauftragten der Länder (in den der Firmensitz ist).
9. T-Mobile wird wohl noch ein bisschen die Zahl- und Mahnsperre verlängern müssen. Zieht MAM die Lüge mit dem Abo nicht zurück, gehts in Kürze zum Anwalt. Lieber bezahl ich den als 1 Cent an MAM.

Ich würde mich weiter über Kontakt zu anderen MAM-Opfern per privater Nachricht freuen. Ich glaube immer noch, dass wir gemeinsam stärker sind.

ersa


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

01805-807749 Die Nummer is wirklich Ok man denkt es ist der nächste Dummfang aber die Nr. habe ich direkt von Voddafone-Kundenbetreuung bekommen sind angeblich von 08-20 Uhr erreichbar Mo-Sa laut der Kundenbetreuung


----------



## ersa (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Soweit ich weiß 14 Ct/min. Kein Cent an Abzocker! Schickt Mails, schreibt an eure Provider, aber gebt MAM und Konsorten nichts! Sie leben - und das wahrscheinlich hervorragend - von 1 Mill. mal 4,99 EUR.


----------



## Teleton (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



ersa schrieb:


> 4. Keine große Hilfe durch T-Mobile, aber immerhin ist der Betrag für MAM nicht mit eingezogen worden und eine Zahl- und Mahnsperre für diesen Betrag bis Ende Februar eingerichtet.
> ...
> 9. T-Mobile wird wohl noch ein bisschen die Zahl- und Mahnsperre verlängern müssen. Zieht MAM die Lüge mit dem Abo nicht zurück, gehts in Kürze zum


Klar ist Dein Mobilfunkanbieter keine große Hilfe, da er ja die Forderung geltend macht und nicht die MAM. In der Regel werden die scheinbaren Drittanbieterforderungen von den Mobilfunkern aufgekauft und dann aus abgetretenem Recht geltend gemacht. Deshalb werden die Beträge ja auch mit aller Wucht eingetrieben um den eigenen Einkaufspreis wiederzubekommen (+eigene  Gewinnspanne). Nach Ablauf der "Mahnsperre" zankst Du Dich daher mit T-Mobile nicht mit MAM. 

Hast Du schon eine Abtretungsurkunde gem §410 BGB bei Deinem Anbieter eingefordert? Schau Dir ausserdem mal den §404 BGB an. Falls Dein Anbieter auf die Idee kommt zu fordern "Hier zahlen, beim Drittanbieter meckern"


----------



## ersa (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Mit Abtretungsurkunde gem §410 BGB und §404 BGB habe ich mich nicht auseinander gesetzt. MAM frisst sowieso zu viel Zeit. Ein Einschreiben opfere ich noch und mahne letztmalig mit kurzer Frist an, die Telekom zu informieren, dass es keine Forderungen gibt. Wenn das erfolglos ist, geht es zum Anwalt, lieber zahle ich den, als einen Cent an MAM (aber da wiederhole ich mich, glaube ich).

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:44:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:37:20 ----------

Ich vergas zu erwähnen, dass zumindest vodafone scheinbar etwas machen will. Warum die Provider bisher einfach mit kassieren und ihre Kunden schröpfen, ist wohl nur mit Teletons Worten zu erklären (#127).

http://www.inside-handy.de/news/204...rm-zur-qualitaetssicherung-bei-handy-diensten


----------



## ersa (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Nun habe ich doch noch nach §404 BGB gesucht und auf Abtretung gefunden:
* §404 BGB
Nach §404 BGB kann der Schuldner dem neuen Gläubiger (Zessionar) auch die Einwendungen entgegensetzen, die zur Zeit der Abtretung gegenüber dem alten Gläubiger (Zedenten) begründet waren. §404 BGB spricht zwar nur von Einwendungen, nach hM gilt §404 BGB aber auch für Einreden (Verjährung, ZbR, Stundungen...). Auch spricht §404 BGB nicht davon, daß die Einwendung/Einrede zur Zeit der Abtretung erklärt worden sein muß, es genügt, wenn diese damals begründet war, also die tatbestandlichen Voraussetzungen vorlagen. War damals also zB ein Irrtum gegeben, so kann der Schuldner seine Rechte nach §404 BGB dem neuen Gläubiger gegenüber ausüben. Relevant ist dies zB bei einer Anfechtung: die Anfechtung wird nach §143 I, II BGB dem Vertragspartner gegenüber erklärt. Da durch die Abtretung der neue Gläubiger nicht Vertragspartner, sondern nur Forderungsinhaber wird, muß die Anfechtung dem alten Gläubiger gegenüber erklärt werden. Dennoch kann der Schuldner dem neuen Gläubiger die Anfechtbarkeit nach §404 BGB entgegensetzen, auch wenn er diese dem alten Gläubiger gegenüber noch nicht ausgeübt hat (da es nur auf die Begründetheit ankommt). 

Für mich als Nicht-Jurist klingt das so, als ob meine Anfechtung gegenüber MAM eigentlich von der Telekom anerkannt werden müsste und sie nicht nur eine befristete Zahl- und Mahnsperre einrichten dürfte.
Vielleicht mache ich noch einen lieben Brief an die Telekom fertig und frage mit dieser Begründung mal nach, ob sie die Forderungen nicht endgültig ad acta legen wollen.


----------



## Bock (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

So, mich hat es auch erwischt.

Kurzübersicht:

SMS mit Abo über 4,99 erhalten
Vodafone angerufen und 01805..... Nummer erhalten
01805..... Nummer angerufen und Abo gekündigt
SMS mit Kündigung erhalten
Bei Vodafone 3 Anbieter-Sperre eingerichtet

Lt. Aussage von mobileandmore soll ich das ABO Nachts um 1.25 Uhr
abgeschlossen haben.

Vollkommen unmöglich; zu diesem Zeitpunkt lag ich mit meiner Frau im Bett und habe friedlich geschlafen.

Am nächsten Tag in Netz diese Forum gefunden und mich eingelesen. Ich musste feststellen, das das wohl Masche von dieser Fa. ist und ich nicht der einzige bin der ein Abo an der Backe hat.

Werde wohl zumindest Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen ( wird zwar nicht viel bringen, aber so ganz ohne sollte diese Fa. nicht wegkommen), den mehr Zeit habe ich nicht, um mich damit weiter zu beschäftigen.

Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust und schreibt die Sache mal chronologisch auf und sendet es mal an Sat 1 Akte2011 : [email protected]

Gruß Bock


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Bock schrieb:


> ...Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust und schreibt die Sache mal chronologisch auf und sendet es mal an Sat 1 Akte2011 : [email protected]
> 
> Gruß Bock



Was hält Dich davon ab?


----------



## Gastro (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Bock schrieb:


> ......den mehr Zeit habe ich nicht, um mich damit weiter zu beschäftigen.
> 
> .......
> 
> Gruß Bock



Wer lesen kann , ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Bock schrieb:


> wird zwar nicht viel bringen, aber so ganz ohne sollte diese Fa. nicht wegkommen


Mit Verlaub, das ist Dummfug! Ein bisschen Strafe gibt es nicht! Genau so wenig, wie ein bisschen anermitteln! Außer dass so eine dahin gerotzte Anzeige die Behörden unnötig belastet, kommt tatsächlich nichts bei raus. Aber du zahlst ja Steuern (nehme ich an) und da ist das ja dein Recht, einen verkackeierten Verwaltungsakt auszulösen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Niclas (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Strafe gibt es nicht! Genau so wenig, wie ein bisschen anermitteln!



Ist ungefähr was in der Richtung "ein bißchen schwanger" :scherzkeks:


----------



## ersa (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

@ #130 bis #133: Warum motzt ihr euch an. Ich glaube, alle haben ein bisschen Recht, was eher geht, als ein bisschen schwanger. Unser "Feind" ist doch ein anderer, oder?

Wenn die x-te Anzeige gegenüber der gleichen Firma eingeht, könnte doch auch die Staatsanwaltschaft ein kleines bisschen überzeugter sein, zu ermitteln.

Ich suche immer noch Zeugen (@ Bock: Vielleicht magst du dich ja via private Nachricht melden). Ich bin nicht mehr bei null, aber noch ist die Zahl sehr klein. Ich bin auch bereit, meinen Teil chronologisch aufzuschreiben und Anzeige zu erstatten und meine Steuern (ich zahle davon reichlich) nicht zu vergeuden. _Zeugen_ ist falsch ausgedrückt. Ich suche genauso über's Ohr gehauene, die be_zeugen_, dass es bei ihnen auch so war, um damit ein Gericht zu über_zeugen_, dass das die Masche von MAM ist. Ich hoffe, dass dann die Behauptung gegenüber den Providern, wir hätten abonniert, als Betrug gewertet wird. 

Leider ist die Zeit, die die Beschäftigung mit MAM kostet groß, davon leben die. Wer billig aussteigt, lässt sie in Ruhe.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Ein Vodafon Mitarbeiter hat mir folgende Nummer gegeben.

01805 807749

Habe dort angerufen und mein vertrag wurde sofort gekündigt. Ich habe auch eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen.

Die einmalig 4,99€ bleiben jedoch leider abgebucht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ersa (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ein Vodafon ...
> Habe dort angerufen und mein vertrag wurde sofort gekündigt. Ich habe auch eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen.
> Die einmalig 4,99€ bleiben jedoch leider abgebucht.



1. Wenn du die anrufst und ihnen weiteres Geld in den Rachen wirfst, woher haben die dann dein E-Mail-Adresse?
2. E-Mail, notfalls die 2. oder 3. reicht auch und ich hatte sofort eine Kündigungsbestätigungs- SMS.
3. Die Kündigungsbestätigung ist natürlich Blödsinn; denn wir haben ja nie ein Abo abgeschlossen.
4. Protestiert bei euren Providern, bis die es nicht mehr mitmachen und euch das Geld gut schreiben und MAM auf die Bude rücken.
5. Ich war wohl erfolgreich, Anruf hat heute mein Sohn entgegen genommen. Wenn ich es schriftlich habe, mehr an dieser Stelle.
6. Kein Cent an Abzocker! Auch kein Cent über gebührenpflichtige Telefonnummern.


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



ersa schrieb:


> Auch kein Cent über gebührenpflichtige Telefonnummern.


An der 0180er Nummer verdienen die aber nichts. Das ist eine Shared-Cost-Service, der lediglich der Weiterleitung bzw. der Anonymisierung des Angerufenen dient.

Du meinst also, dass ein Anruf dort Blödsinn sein? Blöd ist es aber für die Betroffenen, wenn das Abo (auch wenn es nicht abgeschlossen wurde) ungekündigt weiter läuft und so Kosten verursacht, die man auch auf einfache Weise vermeiden könnte.


----------



## ersa (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Reducal schrieb:


> An der 0180er Nummer verdienen die aber nichts. Das ist eine Shared-Cost-Service, der lediglich der Weiterleitung bzw. der Anonymisierung des Angerufenen dient. ...


Falls das so ist, nehme ich alles zu dieser Nummer zurück. Ich habe aber auch an anderen Stellen schon gebührenpflichtige gesehen.


----------



## Hippo (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



> Laut Bundesnetzagentur nicht zulässig[3] *ist die seit längerer Zeit übliche Praxis von  Telekommunikationsanbietern, den Diensteanbietern einen Anteil der  Differenz zwischen 0180-Entgelt und den realen Kosten für das Gespräch  auszuzahlen.* Diese Auszahlung wird als Werbekostenzuschuss  (WKZ) bezeichnet, da viele Anbieter im Gegenzug für die Auszahlung den  Nummerneigentümer zur Nennung des Anbieters zusammen mit dem Tarif  verpflichten, z. B. 01805- … (14 Cent/min, Anbieter). Aus dem formalen  Geteilte-Kosten-Dienst wird in diesen Fällen faktisch ein Premium-Dienst (eigentlich 0190 (alt) und 0900 (neu) Nummern in Deutschland), was bei den über 01805-Rufnummern erreichbaren Erotik-Hotlines besonders offensichtlich ist.



Zitat aus Service-Dienste ? Wikipedia

Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

[offtopic]



Hippo schrieb:


> Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt ...


es ist noch absurder...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...kte-ausschuettung-bei-01805-a.html#post247121

Bitte lesen, noch einmal lesen - und dann dürften letzte Spuren von Vertrauen in die Bundeswattestäbchentruppe verloren sein.



> Die Bundesnetzagentur stellt in ihrem jüngsten Amtsblatt offiziell fest, dass die Zuteilungsregeln für so genannte Shared-Cost-Dienste, also 0180-Rufnummern, nicht beachtet werden. Entgegen den Zuteilungsregeln würden seit einiger Zeit zunehmend "Werbekostenzuschüsse" an die Angerufenen ausgezahlt.
> (...)
> Die Bundesnetzagentur wirft nun die grundsätzliche Frage auf, ob das offensichtlich verletzte Shared-Cost-Prinzip wiederhergestellt werden soll oder ob man die derzeitige Marktsituation mit Ausschüttungen an die Anbieter legalisieren solle. Statt des überholten Begriffs "Shared Cost" sollten 0180-Rufnummern dann unter der Flagge "Kundenkontakt-Dienste" laufen. Dazu müsste allerdings das TKG geändert werden, eine Preisansage würde dann möglicherweise Pflicht.



"Da es in Fußgängerzonen immer wieder Taschendiebe auftauchen, wirft die Polizei die grundsätzliche Frage auf, ob man mehr kontrollieren oder Taschendiebstahl in Fußgängerzonen erlauben soll"

So wurde es dann aber gemacht:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werbekostenzuschuss



> [shared cost...] Hier sollten der ursprünglichen Bezeichnung entsprechend sich Anrufer und Dienstanbieter die Kosten der Verbindungsentgelte teilten und keine Rückvergütungen der Netzbetreiber an die Dienstanbieter erfolgen. Gemäß den Zuteilungsregeln der Bundesnetzagentur waren WKZ deshalb unzulässig.[8] Durch sinkende Preise bedingt nahmen jedoch immer häufiger Netzbetreiber Auszahlungen an die Dienstanbieter vor – als „Werbekostenzuschuss“ für die mehr oder minder prominente Nennung bei der Publizierung der Sonderrufnummern deklariert.
> 
> Dieses Problem wurde im Mai 2009 dadurch gelöst, dass eine Änderung des Telekommunikationsgesetzes das Prinzip „Geteilte Kosten“ aufgab und die 0180-Rufnummern in Service-Dienste umbenannt wurden.[9]


Das wurde dann (natürlich) als Verbraucherschutz verkauft.


----------



## ersa (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

*Kein Cent an MAM!*

So, das erste Stück ist geschafft. Die Telekom hat mir heute die MAM-Bestandteile der Rechnungen 12/2010 und 01/2011 erstattet und einen etwas kryptischen Auszug mit den zu meiner Person gespeicherten Daten geschickt. Was hat das gekostet:
1. E-Mails an Telekom und MAM.
2. Einschreiben an Telekom- und MAM-Datenschutzbeauftragte; da beide eine Mahnung brauchten 4 Stück. Wenn von MAM bis zum 06.02. nichts da ist, kommt die Beschwerde an den Hamburgischen Datenschutzbeauftragten.
3. Brief per Einschreiben an Geschäftsführerin der MAM, die Behauptung zurück zu nehmen, ich hätte einem Abo zugestimmt. Steht noch aus.
4. Viele Stunden Suchen, Lesen und andere Aktivitäten in diesem Forum und weiteren Seiten.

Seit hartnäckig, dann ist bald Schluss mit der Abzocke. Die bisher investierten gut 7 € sind beim Postboten besser angelegt als bei der MAM.


----------



## Wutbürger (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Ich schlage allen Geschädigten der MAM mobileandmore GmbH und der Geschäftsführerin:
xxx folgendes Vorgehen vor.

1. Sperre von Drittanbietern (zumindest bei T-Mobile).
2. Widerruf  (wer will per einschreiben) an MAM mobileandmore GmbH
 MUSTER 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
hiermit widerspreche ich Ihrer Forderung i.H.v. € XYZ vom XX.XX.XX die meiner Rufnummer in Rechnung gestellt wurde und kündige alle Abonnements. 
Es ist kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag abgeschlossen worden, weil die Kostenpflichtigkeit nicht hinreichend deutlich und erkennbar war. Weder wurde ich von einem Beginn des Vertragsverhältnis informiert, noch wurde ich von einem Widerrufsrecht belehrt.
3. beim Telefonanbieter Beanstandung der Rechnung und Info wegen Widerruf mailen.

MUSTER
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit informiere ich über meinen Widerspruch gegen die Forderung der MAM Mobileandmore GmbH und beanstande deswegen Ihre Rechnung Nr. XYZ.

Die Forderung der MAM Mobileandmore GmbH ist unberechtigt, da kein Vertrag zustanden gekommen ist.

Den Rechnungsbetrag zahle ich nur unter Vorbehalt.


3. Auf Reaktionen abwarten und immer mit Anwalt, Verbraucherzentrale, Bundesnetzagentur, Presse z.B. SAT 1 Akte oder Bild drohen.
-------
Perfide an der ganzen Sache ist, das man meinen Widerruf z.B. akzeptiert hat, aber mir nun die Kündigungsfrist vorhält und keine Rückerstattung möglich ist. 

Man weiß aber erst mit Rechnungsstellung durch den Telefonanbieter bei wem man und wie man kündigen kann.
Da man aber keine Infos über Widerruf etc. bekommen hat (z.B. per SMS) ist folgendes aus dem Fernabsatzgesetz anzuführen.:
Die Widerrufsfrist des Verbrauchers beginnt mit Erfüllung der Informationspflicht durch den Unternehmer zu laufen. Also ist es dem Unternehmer zu empfehlen, den Zugang der E-Mail beim Verbraucher zu dokumentieren, denn im Streitfalle liegt die Beweislast für den Fristbeginn, also für die Erfüllung der Informationspflicht und den Informationsinhalt beim Unternehmer.

Die Antwort heißt dann zwar:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

beachten Sie bitte, dass ein Abo-Abschluss NUR durch zweifache Bestätigung des Users zustande kommen kann. Des Weiteren wird dieser über die AGB´s, das Widerrufsrecht, den Preis und den Abrechnungsmodus vor Abschluss deutlicht drauf hingewiesen. Dies muss er wiederum bestätigen. 

Unsere Dienste halten auch vor der juristischen Instanz stand und werden regelmäßig von den Netzbetreibern geprüft.

Eine Erstattung ist leider nicht möglich


UND DESWEGEN GEHT ES NUN ZUR VERBRAUCHERZENTRALE UND ZUM ANWALT!

Ich hoffe es hilft einigen Betroffenen und man kann den Kriminellen bald das Handwerk legen.


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Wutbürger schrieb:


> ...Den Rechnungsbetrag zahle ich nur unter Vorbehalt.



Gibts hier einen "andenkopftipsmilie?"




Wutbürger schrieb:


> 3. Auf Reaktionen abwarten und immer mit Anwalt, Verbraucherzentrale, Bundesnetzagentur, Presse z.B. SAT 1 Akte oder Bild drohen.



Und Du glaubst das interessiert einen Mailbot?



Wutbürger schrieb:


> Perfide an der ganzen Sache ist, das man meinen Widerruf z.B. akzeptiert hat, aber mir nun die Kündigungsfrist vorhält und keine Rückerstattung möglich ist.



Aber oben rätst Du "unter Vorbehalt" zu zahlen. Was glaubst Du was das die Abzocker interessiert? 



Wutbürger schrieb:


> Man weiß aber erst mit Rechnungsstellung durch den Telefonanbieter bei wem man und wie man kündigen kann.



Wenn was nicht besteht muß (kann) man auch nicht kündigen ...



Wutbürger schrieb:


> Da man aber keine Infos über Widerruf etc. bekommen hat (z.B. per SMS) ist folgendes aus dem Fernabsatzgesetz anzuführen.:
> Die Widerrufsfrist des Verbrauchers beginnt mit Erfüllung der Informationspflicht durch den Unternehmer zu laufen. Also ist es dem Unternehmer zu empfehlen, den Zugang der E-Mail beim Verbraucher zu dokumentieren, denn im Streitfalle liegt die Beweislast für den Fristbeginn, also für die Erfüllung der Informationspflicht und den Informationsinhalt beim Unternehmer.



noch Fragen? >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html




Wutbürger schrieb:


> Die Antwort heißt dann zwar:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Aber Du empfiehlst "unter Vorbehalt" zu zahlen .... :wall:




Wutbürger schrieb:


> UND DESWEGEN GEHT ES NUN ZUR VERBRAUCHERZENTRALE UND ZUM ANWALT!



Preiswerter ist die Lektüre des Forums 



Wutbürger schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es hilft einigen Betroffenen und man kann den Kriminellen bald das Handwerk legen.



Stimmt - die Lektüre des Forums hat schon manchem geholfen


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hatte auch ein ähnliches problem, habe i.wie beim surfen mit dem handy ungewollt ein abo mit 4,99euro im monat abgeschlossen, habe diesen betrag mittlerweile leider auch 2x zahlen müssen.
nunjah, dann bisl im i.net gesucht und auf anhieb diese forum gefunden -> nummer angerufen und sofort bestätigung sms bekommen das das abo mit sofortiger wirkung beendet wurde.

also vielen dank für die nr und weiter so


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2011)

*MAM Mobileandmore*

Hallo Forum,heute in meiner Abrechnung von T-mobile gleich 49'90 Euro von MAM.Leistungen 10.Shit.Nun Sperre für Drittanbieter einrichten lassen.Möchte mein Geld zurück,hatte den sprechenden Kater Tom auf dem IPad.Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?MFG Joe


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Kater Tom ist aber nicht von MAM, oder? Wer weiß wie viele Gimmicks da noch so auf deinem Smartphone rum schwirren.


----------



## Joe... (6 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Was verkauft den MAM für ein Abo ??


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Joe... schrieb:


> Was verkauft den MAM für ein Abo ??


Warum liest du nicht ein paar Seiten zurück? Dort steht z. B.: 





> Abonnement: AdultStars


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hatte gestern leider ähnliche bekanntschaft mit "videoportalaccess" nach einem kurzen gespräch mit vodafone erhielt ich ebenfalls die bekannte handynummer sowiedie emailadresse "[email protected]

auf eine emailanfrage kam promt ne automatische antwort mit dem hinweis wenn es um abo verwaltung / kündigunggeht über das handy auf " Tut uns leid. Wir konnten dich nicht identifizieren. " zu gehen. gesagt getan. unter verwaltung abo kündigen geklickt und zack dei bestätigung per sms erhalten.

ob ich jetzt einmalig für 4,99 aufkommen muss bleibt abzuwarten. hab vorsorglich die abbuchungssperre für drittanbieter einrichten lassen in der hoffnung zukünftig verschont zu bleiben.

danke für alle nützlichen hinweise


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hatte gestern leider ähnliche bekanntschaft mit "videoportalaccess" nach einem kurzen gespräch mit vodafone erhielt ich ebenfalls die bekannte handynummer sowiedie emailadresse "[email protected]
> 
> auf eine emailanfrage kam promt ne automatische antwort mit dem hinweis wenn es um abo verwaltung / kündigunggeht über das handy auf " Tut uns leid. Wir konnten dich nicht identifizieren. " zu gehen. gesagt getan. unter verwaltung abo kündigen geklickt und zack dei bestätigung per sms erhalten.
> 
> ...



die seite im handybrowser lt. vertrag.mobileandmore.eu und wird davor noch mit http:// geschrieben. link wird nciht richtig angezeigt, sorry.
die seie ist vertrag.mobileandmore.eu und wird mit http.// davor im handybrowser geschrieben. link wird nich richtig gezegt, sorry.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 01805-807749 anrufen, Handy-Nr. durchgeben und sagen, daß das Abo storniert werden soll. Wird per SMS bestätigt.




Grad eben ausprobiert, es ist SOFORT stoniert worden.
Wenn ihr damit Probleme noch hab, ruf unter die nummer an.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Also ich hab auch so eine SMS bekomme aber wenn ich bei mobileandmore schaue hab ich kein Abo ich weis nun garnicht was ich machen soll O:O ???


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hab au ch den mist abgeschlossen,vodavone hat mir auch die nr 0185 807749 gegeben und habe gleich gekündigt. ging innerhalb von drei min und bekommst sofort eine sms als bestätigung für die kündigung. bei d2 gibt es auch ein formular bei dem dritt anbieter abos und sowas gesperrt werden können. hab ich gleich bestellt!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Wie schön das Vodafone so hilfsbereit ist..., oder ?

Ob Telekom, eplus oder die anderen Drecksvereine spielt keine Rolle.
Beim Abzocken ist der Markt geschlossen.
Wie kann es denn sein, das durch einen versehentlichen Klick auf einen Button ein Vertrag mit einem Unternehmen zustande kommt !? Da ist der Verbraucherschutz offenbar grad geschlossen auf Klo...
Hab diesen Mist mit "videoportalaccess" schon durch.

Ablauf:


Anruf bei Vodafone:
Ich: Position auf der Rechnung: mobiles Bezahlen €25 oder so in der Richtung. Was ist das ?
V: Sie haben da ein Abo abgeschlossen, bla bla bla.....
Ich: Hab ich nicht. Wo ist der Vertrag den ich eingegangen bin ?
V: Der ist so zustande gekommen .
Ich: Wie denn ?
V: Weiß ich auch nicht.
Ich: Dann geben Sie mir die Anschrift des Vertragspartners für den Sie das Geld 
kassieren. Ich widerspreche dann schriftlich per Einschreiben.
V: Ich habe hier eine Telefonnummer ( 0180 oder so ein Käse ) und eine email Adresse. Da können Sie kündigen.
Ich: Und ? Nützt mir nichts. Wenn ich kündige gebe ich zu, das ich einen Vertrag habe. Habe ich aber nicht. Ich will Widerspruch gegen den angeblichen Vertrag einlegen. Geben Sie mir jetzt bitte die Anschrift
V: Habe ich nicht.
Ich: Sie wollen mir erzählen das Sie keine Anschrift der Firma haben für die Sie Geld einziehen ? Geben Sie mir Ihren Vorgesetzen ans Telefon.
V: ( schon hörbar überfordert ) Wir habe hier alle diese Daten. Niemand hat andere Adressdaten.
Ich: Aha, ist ja interessant. Tolles Geschäftsmodel. Dann möchte ich jetzt auch über Vodafone Geld kassieren. Ich geb Ihnen ne 0900er Nummer und eine email mit .ru und Sie bekommen 10%. Sind wir im Geschäft ?
V: Hören Sie, ich kann Ihnen da nicht weiter helfen.
Ich: Wer kann es denn bei Vodafone ?

Ging so 20min hin und her. Offensichtlich ist die Hierachie bei Vodafone sehr flach. Von der Call Center Tussie bis zum Vorstand, alle dasselbe Unwissen.

Ich drohe mit: "nächster Kontakt kommt vom Anwalt".

Anruf am nächsten Tag von Vodafone.

V: Sie hatten angerufen wegen Kontaktdaten einer Firma in Bezug auf mobiles Bezahlen.
Ich: Ja, habe ich.
V: Ich habe da eine Telefonnummer und eine email Adresse.....
       ( es gibt ein Leben nach dem Hirntod )

nach kurzem Ausraster meinerseits und dem Hinweis das ein tunesischer Teppichknüpfer seriöser arbeitet....

V: Wir machen Eine Kulanzgutschrift... 

schönen Tag noch.

ist das abgefuckt !?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo Leute war bin auch in die Falle geraten nund ist das gekündigt weil ich  mobieles bezahlen ausgeschaltett hatte und  da haben die das abo von aleine Storniert ... ich frag mich jetzt nur wie ich meine 30 € wiederbekomme  für nix und wider nix ist das nen haufen geld  kan mir bitte einer weiterhelfen ?

=) lg Andrej


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hast du den Beitrag über deinem gelesen ?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Also einfach sagen das ich das gutgeschrieben haben möchte ?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Reducal schrieb:


> Kater Tom ist aber nicht von MAM, oder?


Von MAM ist "Talking Tom" sicher nicht, wird aber anscheinend über die abgerechnet.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Also habe einen Partnervertrag mit meinem Bruder und der ist in die selbe Falle geraten, hab dann vor 2 Tagen meine Online rechnung abgecheckt und was sehe ich da 50 EURO an dieses Fucking Portal, ich mich aufgeregt und zum vodafone shop gegangen. Die haben mir gesagt ich soll bei der 1212 anrufen, dies habe ich getan. Die haben dann direkt die abos gekündigt und eine Drittanbietersperre oder sowas für mich zugelegt. Aber als den mann fragte warum ich das zahlen muss und ob es da irgendwelche wege gibt es nicht zuzahlen da sagt er zu mir nein, sie müssen das zahlen!!! 
Und jetzt sehe ich das die auch eine kulanzgutschrift ausstellen,grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, ich flipp aus, die können gleich was erleben!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Von allein schenken dir kein Geld.
Argumente und Hartnäckigkeit machen den Unterschied.


----------



## das dingsnde bums (18 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kÃ¼ndigen?????*

hatte das gleiche problem auch und habs per anruf gekÃ¼ndigt. glaube aber nich, dass man da rechtlich was machen kann. der "rechtsstaat" hat scheinbar platz fÃ¼r sowas. but ich glaub an what you deserve is what you get. der typ weiÃŸ, was er tut und bekommt schon noch aufs maul..


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo, bei mir ist gestern das selbe problem aufgetreten und ich habe auch gleich nach kurzem nachforschen im internet an trick-betrug gedacht...
Allerdings lies sich das problem mit einem einfachen anruf bei der vodafone-kundenbetreung beheben. die haben das abo direkt wieder gekündigt, haben mir auch von gehäuften vorfällen dieser art berichtet aber wissen ebenso wenig ,wie der rest der leute, wer/was da wirklich hintersteckt.

ps: demnächst lieber per rechner/laptop im internet surfen und das scheiß Smartphone in die ecke schmeißen 

MfG Dominic


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hier die Lösung: Einfach auf mobileandmore.eu gehen, da auf Kontakt, dann auswählen ABO kündigen,dann die Handynummer eingeben und das "Problem" schilder. Ich hab geschrieben , Unbemerkt im Internet gewesen, dabei Abo abgeschlossen, und hier mit sofort kündigen, bitte um Bestättigung. Bei mir hats 5 stunden gedauert. dann kam die bestättigung.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hab geschrieben , Unbemerkt im Internet gewesen, dabei Abo abgeschlossen


Soso?! Dass andere hier sich aber sicher sind, das Abo nicht mal versehentlich abgeschlossen zu haben, macht dann ja auch nichts mehr. Hauptsache einen Vertrag kündigen, der womöglich gar nicht gültig ist:   :wall: und den abgebuchten Betrag als Schicksalsschlag verbuchen: :bang:


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo, ich war nie und nimmer mit dem Handy im Netz, sondern über den surf sofort Stick und der Vodafone easybox im Netz. Trotzdem haben sie mir 2x 9,98 abgebucht. Auf rückfrage kannten die meine Handynummer garnicht. Nach Rückfrage bei Vodafone haben die mir erklärt, für mich zu kündigen. Ich habe da so meinen Verdacht, wer mit wem....Das Geld werde ich mir per Widerspruch auf ein lastschriftverfahren wieder holen.#
Viele Grüße
Volkmar


----------



## Unregiiii (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



unregistriert schrieb:


> vodafone gab mir diese nummer
> 
> 01805807749
> 
> ...



funktioniert!! Danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Habe bei der Firma MAM Mobileandmore GmbH unter der Nummer 01805 807749 angerufen 14 cent/min aus Festnetz, 49cent/min vom Handy. Da kam dann zuerst eine Bandansage und dann die Beraterin nach Angabe meiner Handynummer und meines Namens konnte ich das Abbo kündigen. Das ganze hat zwei Minuten gedauert, es folgte die Bestätigungs-sms über die Kündigung unverzüglich. 

Am ende kostete mich diese Sache 6€, man muss halt doch sau aufpassen wo man überall mit dem Smartphone hin surft.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo, ich habe nun rausgefunden, dass die IP des entsprechenden Handys auf einen Besitzer weist, der bei Vodafone arbeitet. Wer da nicht schlecht denkt...
Außerdem wurde das ABo von einem iPhone aus gebucht, und in das geht die normale Simkarte mit meiner Telnummmer gar nicht rein. Oder irre ich mich??


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

iPhone und iPad brauchen MicroSIM.


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe nun rausgefunden, dass die IP des entsprechenden Handys auf einen Besitzer weist, der bei Vodafone arbeitet.


Wie ist das denn gegangen? Außerdem nutzen die selbe IP zugleich sehr viele Nutzer, die dann nur der Provider durch die MSIN von einander unterscheiden kann.


----------



## batida (3 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

also ich habe auch jetzt gerade die nr 01805807749 die ihr hier angegeben habt angerufen und nach einer min war das abo gekündigt also problemlos.. ruft aber aus dem festnetz an da der anruf 14 cent kostet und von handy aus 42 cent habe erst von handy versucht anzurufen habe sofort aufgelegt und probiert von zu hause  ohne probleme..habe sofort sms mit ner bestätigung erhalten das das scheiss abo gekündigt ist... weiss jemand was das überhaupt für ein abo ist?!  grüss


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



batida schrieb:


> weiss jemand was das überhaupt für ein abo ist?


Frage doch bitte mal per eMail unter Nennung deiner Handynummer an (nur so kann man das Abo zuordnen), für was bei dir gebucht wurde: [email protected] 

Es gibt sicher verschiedene Angebot, wie z. B. das hier: AdultStars


> Abonnement: AdultStars
> Preis: 4.99 EUR
> Interval: WEEKLY
> Portal: h**p://erotic4handy.de
> ...



Man kann das aber nur übers "mobile Internet" nutzen, sonst kommt die Fehlermeldung: 





> Über Ihre momentane Internetverbindung können Sie den Dienst leider nicht nutzen.


----------



## SIS-S (3 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



batida schrieb:


> also ich habe auch jetzt gerade die nr 01805807749 die ihr hier angegeben habt angerufen und nach einer min war das abo gekündigt also problemlos.. ruft aber aus dem festnetz an da der anruf 14 cent kostet und von handy aus 42 cent habe erst von handy versucht anzurufen habe sofort aufgelegt und probiert von zu hause  ohne probleme..habe sofort sms mit ner bestätigung erhalten das das scheiss abo gekündigt ist... weiss jemand was das überhaupt für ein abo ist?!  grüss



Ich hatte zwar noch nicht das Problem, hab aber auch mal auf den Seiten geschaut. Nachdem ich ein Video (Soft-Porn) runtergeladen haben, bin ich mit der selben Handy-Nr. noch mal ins Netz unter:
http://vertrag.mobileandmore.eu
Hier könnt ihr nun euer Abo / eure Abos einsehen. Bei mir war es in diesem Fall 'AdultStar' für 4,99, wöchentlich und den aktuellen Status.
!!! Auf dieser Seite könnt ihr auch per Knopfdruck das Abo Kündigen !!!
Nach nicht mal 5sec hatte ich eine Bestätigungs SMS mit der erfolgten Kündigung. Wenn ich nun noch einmal diese Vertragsseite öffene, steht da auch bei Status: Gekündigt.
-> Also so könnt ihr auch einfach kündigen, ohne noch mal Geld für eine Servicenummer auszugeben.
-> Da ich ja ein Video runtergeladen hatte, bin ich nun gespannt, ob und was sie mir in Rechnung stellen. Ich hab den Wiederruf dann auch gleich noch mal schriftlich fixiert.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Danke an alle, die hier nützliches gepostet haben.

Hier mein Fall in Stichworten:

Am 28. dummerweise Videolink angeklickt.
In Panik geraten und Rechner ausgestellt.
Sofort in Vodafone-Rechnung nachgeschaut.
4.99 von Videoportal Access abgebucht.
In Rechnung Link 'Kontaktdaten finden Sie hier' geklickt.
Link führte ins Leere: Unter V (und allen anderen Buchstaben des Alfabets) war kein einziger Anbieter gelistet.
Mit anderen Worten: VF läßt Drittanbieter abbuchen, kann aber Kunden nicht sagen, wer da abbucht.
Vodafone sofort per Formular angeschrieben, und Empfangsbestätigung bekommen.
Seither trotz Erinnerung nichts mehr gehört.
Heute vertrag.mobileandmore.eu aufgerufen, Tel eingegeben, PIN bekommen, aber kein Vertrag unter Tel-Nr. gelistet.
Heute bei Vodafone Mobiles Bezahlen abbestellt.

Wer weiß da noch Rat?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habs auch so gemcht per vodafone. Die kannten den Anbieter "videoAccess" noch nicht mal und haben jetzt einfach mein "mobiles Bezahlen" geblockt. Sehr freundlicher service bei vodafone!
> 
> Diese Betrügerkacke nervt echt. bei jedem einmal mindestens 4,99 abkassieren reicht um Millionär zu werden. ich hoffe man erwischt diese *****



 Wirkt sich ein Deaktivieren des Mobilen Bezahlens auf bestehende Downloadverträge aus?


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wirkt sich ein Deaktivieren des Mobilen Bezahlens auf bestehende Downloadverträge aus?



Ja, die Drittanbietersperre geht m.W. nur ganz oder garnicht


----------



## tokiox (9 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

MAM will von mir 39,92 € für keine Ahnung, habe die angemailt, wofür das sein soll, im Internet Abzocke gelesen und Kündigung und Widerruf aller angeblich genutzter Leistungen gefordert. Antwort: wie ist Ihre Handynummer? Wofür wollen die meine Handynummer wenn die Kartennummer von der Rechnung kopiert wurde. 01805 bloß nicht anrufen, dann kriegen die ja noch mehr! Zahlung gar nicht erst zulassen (geht nur bei Postpaid), sprich TMD oder so anrufen 3.Anbietersperre und Barzahlung. Rechnung ohne Abzocke überweisen, in Verwendungszweck nur TMD oder so als erstes angeben. Ja und nun frag ich mich ob ich auf diese blöde Antwortmail antworten soll oder meinen RA machen lassen soll oder bis zur Mahnung warten. Standrechtlich erschießen, je freunlicher desto scheiß! Sowas pisst mich an.

Sorry für die rüde Wortwahl.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wirkt sich ein Deaktivieren des Mobilen Bezahlens auf bestehende Downloadverträge aus?



Habe gestern bei VF angerufen und gebeten, Abos zu stornieren.
Haben mir gleiche Tel-Nr. wie oben gegeben und [email protected] als Kontaktadresse gegeben. Dann boten sie aus Kulanz, die Abos für mich zu stornieren.
Erst nach dem 3. Anruf kam eine Bestätigungs-SMS.

Heute rief VF bei mir an und entschuldigte sich, nicht eher auf mein Email vom 28.02.2011 geantwortet zu haben und boten tsich aus an, die 2x 4,99 mir mit der nächsten Rechnung zurückzuerstatten. Sollte ich noch Probleme haben, sollte ich mich sofort melden.
Mobiles Bezahlen ist auch deaktiviert.

Behaupteten von Videoportal Access nichts zu wissen. Habe auf diese Seite verwiesen.

Dank an alle, die zur Lösung meines Problemes beigetragen haben.


----------



## fitschi (12 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hallo leute
ich habe auch eine rechnung bekommen die mich vom hocker gehauen hat,sind nur 535 euro...geschafft hat das meine tochter (16j) sie meinte mit ihren freundinnen mal durch netz springen zu müssen,hat die karte schon über ein jahr und nie was gewesen.
habe 6 angebliche abo`s schon stonieren können,dank der hinweise hier.
werde mich morgen mal mit vodafon auseinander setzen und sehen was die mir wegen der bezahlung so erzählen....denn die zeit fürs netz muß ich übernehmen,aber 150 euro für die abos nicht.
leider ist vodafon nicht so gut auf mich zu sprechen,hatte schon mal so einen ähnlichen fall,da war es aber ein handy,das sich immer ins netz eingewählt hat und sehr sehr hohe kosten verursacht hat.
habe ich aber auch geregelt bekommen,dank einer großen zeitung die mit B anfängt,weil ich nach langen hin und her und keiner einsicht von vodafon die schnauze voll hatte....siehe da danach wurde alles geregelt.
mal sehen was jetzt kommt 
gruß
fitschi


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo Leute.

habe heute die Nr.: 01805-807749 gewählt weil es mir 
Genau wie euch ergangen ist,
Habe auch nicht sehr lange warten müssen,
Habe meine Handy Nr. angegeben und in wenigen Sekunden 
Kamm auch schon eine SMS das dieses ABO mit sofortiger Wirkung beendet wurde.
Die Antwort kam von „Mobile&More.eu“

Gruß aus Mannheim an euch alle.


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kamm auch schon eine SMS das dieses ABO mit sofortiger Wirkung beendet wurde.


Und, kannst du dich daran erinnern, überhaupt ein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben? Was für ein Handy nutzt du und nutzt du damit Internet?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo ich habe über Vodafone eine Rufnummer erhalten unter der ich dieses "Abo" kündigen soll.
Vielleicht kann euch diese Nummer auch helfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Welche, war es die hier?



jo des passt, habe da auch angerufen und die frau hat mir es nochmals alles bestätigt.
EINE TOTALE ABZHOCKE!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

also ich hab unter 01805807749 angerufen, kostet nur  14 cent ^^ pro minute... nach einer minute ging die tante drann...  und ich konnte von meinem wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machen.  Die 4,99 € einmalig bin ich trotzdem los .. einziger vorteil die kündigungs sms  war nach wenigen sekunden eingetroffen

p.s. könnt bei eueren anbieter solche direcktzahlungen stoppen lassen


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hallo leute

hatte auch das problem mit denen habe jetzt auch die 01805807749 angerufen und mein abo ist gekündigt.bin zwar auch die 4.99 für den monat los aber es war echt nen guter tipp.
reine abzocke und man kann selber nicht mal was dafür so schnell wie man da nen abo abgeschlossen hat so schnell kann keiner amen sagen.

mit lieben gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

HI LEUTE!Ging mir gestern genauso..bekomm beim surfen die Info..Abo ist eingerichtet..nur 4,99 die Woche...Hab mich gleich am Tage bei Vodafone gemeldet und dies geschildert...die wusten gleich Bescheid und gaben mir die bekannte 0180..Nr...Abos von Fremdanbietern wurden auch gleich auf meinenWunsch gesperrt!Nach meinen Anruf bei bekannter Nummer wurde das Abo in Sekunden gekündigt...auf den ersten 4,99 bleibt man aber sitzen!!Danke an ALLE ,die mir bei diesem Problem geholfen haben...Greez and THX...


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Also das mit der oben genannten 01805 Nummer kann ich nur bestätigen, funktioniert super, schnell und unkompliziert. Hängt zwar 3 Minuten in der Warteschleife, aber dann ist das Abo schon gekündigt.
Für alle geplagten die einfachste Lösung.

Gruß


----------



## Marco (17 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Für alle geplagten die einfachste Lösung.



Das Geld bekommt man dadurch aber nicht wieder. Irgendwie wird das alles hier verharmlost. Allein die letzte Seite...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Marco schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird das alles hier verharmlost.


Nicht nur hier! Frage: was sollte man sonst noch tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Musst einen monat deine rechnung nicht zahlen dann wird deine karte gespperrt und dann bezahlt dein anbieter das geld nicht und das abo wird inaktiv


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Musst einen monat deine rechnung nicht zahlen dann wird deine karte gespperrt und dann bezahlt dein anbieter das geld nicht und das abo wird inaktiv


Was ist denn das für eine Logik? :wall:


----------



## Julian (26 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Also, ich hab bei Vodafone angerufen nachdemd as erste mal die 4,99 abgebucht wurden, hab dann gesagt sie möchten mir umgehend eine Anschrift von dem Unternehmen, welches den Betrag abgebucht hat, aushändigen. Vodafone hat mir dann eine Nummer gegeben, über die ich ohne Probleme mein Abo kündigen konnte


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Kann man das nicht irgendwie per sms lösen ich will mich nciht immer mit denen rm streiten -.-


----------



## mavv (29 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo Leute,
mir ist gestern das gleiche passiert, jedoch habe ich schnell reagiert und bei meinem Anbieter (großes Lob an FYVE) gleich eine Abosperre, genannt "Sperrung von Drittanbietern", eingerichtet.
Heute kam auch schon die Bestätigungs-Email, welche mir mitteilte, dass alle bisherigen Abos nicht mehr gezahlt werden und keine zukünftigen eingerichtet werden können.
Falls nun eine Mahnung von irgend einem uminösen Anwalt kommen sollte, gibt es nur eins: ignorieren und nicht einschüchtern lassen.
Videoportal Access hat nicht legal gehandelt, somit haben sie keine Grundlage für eine Anklage.

MfG,

mav


PS: Habe die 4,99 €, die gestern Abend noch abgebucht wurden, schon heute morgen zurückerstattet bekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Die Kündigung über die genannte Nummer 01805807749 funktioniert aber!!!
Viel Glück!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hey Leute es gibt eine ganz simple Lösung: 

Man gehe mit seinem Handy (wichtig mit dem Handy) auf die Seite: vertrag.mobileandmore.eu

Dort sieht man seine Abos in einer Übersicht und kann diese auch mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigen wenn man auf das gewünschte Abo klickt.

Ich habe es eben selber gemacht habs leider erst nach etwa 10 Abbuchungen in meiner Vodafone-Rechnung gesehen -.-

Also dann viel Erfolg und BB
LG Lars


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo ...  

Hatte auch das abo von Videoportal und ein abo von Platiniumvideo ...
ohne es zu wollen ...
hab dann die vodafone kundenservice angerufen und probiert über die zukündigen aber das geht nicht ... 
Man Muss da selbst ansufen wurd mir gesagt ... ok

Um die zu kündigen hab ich dann paar nr. gekriegt 

Videoportal Acces
01805807749

Platiniumvideo  (hab direkt uber handy gekündigt (Band ansage) dauert unter 1 min) 
01805178278

(dt. 0.14€ /mobil 0.42€ die min) 

Beide nr funktionieren und die kündigung wird sofort mit einer sms bestätigt.

Mfg


----------



## molti (1 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ...
> 
> Hatte auch das abo von Videoportal und ein abo von Platiniumvideo ...
> ohne es zu wollen ...
> ...



habe Vodafone 1212 angerufen und die Tel.Nr.: 01805807749 bekommen. Dort angerufen, schnell durchgestellt, freundlich bedient, Abbos problemlos gekündigt, SMS über Kündigung erhalten, bei Vodafone nachgesehen und die Abbos waren auf inaktiv gestellt. Also kein Problem. Hat super geklappt. Mal so gesagt- schnell eingefangen und genauso schnell wieder los geworden. Nun Gut, habe einmal 4,99€ gezahlt, aber es gibt Abbofallen aus denen kommt man nicht so schnell raus. Habe mir noch bei Cellfish_SAS eins eingefangen und das ist ein Verein wo man nicht so schnell raus kommt. Wer hat da eine Idee.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Habs unter 

mobileandmore.eu

Probiert und es hat ohne Probleme geklappt. Kurz nach der Kündigung kam die bestätigung per SMS das das Abo gekündigt sei!! So hab ich mir schon mal die kosten für den teuren Anruf gespart. Die 4.99 muss ich wohl nun trotzdem einmalig zahlen aber ich nehm es als Lehrgeld!! Das passiert mir nicht nochmal!!

Ps: die Seite müsst ihr aber mit eurem Handy besuchen!!


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das passiert mir nicht nochmal!


 :quaengel: Waaaas bitte? Wie konnte da was passieren, wie bist du zu dem Abo gekommen?


----------



## rammender rammstein (5 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich habe ein echt großes problem mit diesem abbo !
> mittlerweile werden mir monatlich 10 euro abgezogen .
> helft mir und bei dieser nummer die hier überall stet hänge ich voll lange in der warteschleife
> ich halt es nicht mehr aus,
> ...





ich bekomme jede woceh 4,99 abgezogen -.-


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Wie wärs mit dem Lesen der Beiträge vor Deinem ...
... da steht die Lösung


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



kyrasarabi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe schon sehr viele Berichte hier im Forum gelesen, aber finde keine Lösung für mein Problem.
> 
> ...


das sind die verb.
Name: MAM mobileandmore GmbH
Anschrift:
Beim Strohhause 31
D-20097 Hamburg

Kontakt:
Tel: 0180 58 07 749 (1)
Fax: 0180 55 54 996 (1)
[email protected]
(1) 14 ct/Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz. Mobilfunkpreise abweichend, max 42ct/Minute

Geschäftsführer: Grita Katharina Matthiesen
Firmensitz: Hamburg

Amtsgericht Hamburg, HRB 113005

USt-ID-Nr.: DE 273 281 705


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo Zusammen...

Vielen dank für die Nummer!
Ich hatte auch das Problem und habe gerade angerufen.
Hab' gesagt, dass ich dieses Abo stonieren möchte und es hat geklappt. Bestätigungs SMS kam gleich danach.
Bei meinem Vodafone Portal unter Abos wird dies jetzt auch inaktiv angezeigt.
Das einzigste, was nervt, wenn man da mal länger wartet und man wir mit nerviger Musik beschallt ^^

Ich bedanke mich!

Gruß

Falk


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo bin ein Leidensgenosse bei mir haben erst nach 4 Wochen abgebucht habe es erst dann gemerkt ( Kinder ), habe heute bei Vodafone für Drittanbieter sperren lassen, war kein Problem ! 
Gruß l.k.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

wir haben auch das Problem ... allerdings bei uns 9x das ABO "gezahlt"
Grad bei der Tel Nr. angerufen, wg kündigen, aba da is ja dauerbesetzt =(


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Danke für die nummer habe gerade da angerufen und es gekündigt habe eine bestätigungs sms bekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

ihr müsst nur auf die internetseite von MAM, euch mit eurer nummer anmelden und dann könnt ihr auf der internetseite euer abo kündigen. hab ich für meinen freund auch gemacht. hiermit spart ihr euch lästige warteschlangen und telefonkosten.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

vielen vielen dank für diese Nummer 01805-807749

Es hat wirklich geklappt man ruft da an und der Vertrag wir auf der stelle nach den man seine Rufnummer aufgesagt hat gekündigt.

vielen dank


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

hallo, 
hatte auch das Problem.....
einfach bei der Nr. oben anrufen Kündigen und kurz daruf kommt eine 
SMS mit der Kündigung!
Ging alles ganz schnell und ohnen probleme!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Hallo, 
ich habe das selbe problem.
ich hab bei vodafone angerufen und von denen eine nummer bekommen (01805807749) und hab mich dort gemeldet.
Nach kurzer wartezeit habe ich eine Kundenbetreuerin am Telefon gehabt, sehr freundlich, die sofort mein abo sorniert hat.
Ich habe eine sms bekommen, die mir bestätigt, dass das abo storniert wurde. 
Ob es auf der nächsten Rechnung auftaucht, weiß ich noch nicht. Hoffentlich nicht.
Ich habe noch eine internetadresse in der sms gefunden, villeicht hilft euch das.
Mobile&More.eu


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... villeicht hilft euch das...


Vielen Dank! Einfach mal ein paar Postings zurück lesen hilft aber auch. Hier steht das alles nämlich schon.


----------



## paty (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

-mein vodafone
-abos & käufe
-mobiles bezahlen
-abos
-die kontaktdaten fienden sie hier
-anbieternamen raussuchen und per email als Abbestellung kündigen.

viel erfolg, habe es eben auch so gemacht, mal sehen ob es reicht......

und vorher natürlich mobiles bezahlen deaktivieren


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Netter Kontakt und sofortige Löschung.. Perfekt!!!


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2011)

*AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*

Perfekt würde heißen Du hast die unberechtigt abgezogenen Beträge rückerstattet bekommen


----------



## twittymaus (21 Juni 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Handy-Abo von **kündigen**Videoportal Access kündigen**?????*
> 
> ja und welche nummer ist das wo man anrufen kann oder eine sms schreiben kann zur kündigung. Hilfe


Schön guten tag mein name ist Gottwald
*Abo von **kündigen**Videoportal Access wenn bei ihnen das abo ist unter der nummer 0172/3562716 ich bitte um eine kurze mitteilung unter XXX*

*mfg Gottwald*

[modedit by Hippo: Bitte keine privaten Mailadressen veröffentlichem]
*
*


----------



## Der_Gebrandmarkte (22 Juni 2011)

Hi Ihr !

Hatte gerade meine Handy Rechnung bekommen und dieses Abo auch dort stehen !

Habe aber meines Wissens Kein Abo mit denen oder sonst wo abgeschlossen !

Es wurden 2 mal 4.99 Euro abgebucht !

Die sind futsch habe Sofort Meinen Mobilfunkanbieter angewiesen weiter Zahlungen zu sperren .

Habe " mobileandMore " direkt eine E-Mail mit meiner Kündigung geschickt aber zusätzlich noch angerufen !

Haben sofort storniert und mir ne SMS zur bestätigung geschickt !

In meiner Online Auflistung isset Auch raus !

Man man 10 Euro fürn Arsch bzw für nichts den ich weiss nicht woran das geknüpft sein konnte !

ABzocke maßnahme .......

Und eine Info für was das Abo war gabs auch keine ! nur die Dumme aussage : Das müssen sie doch wissen !!!


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2011)

Konnten die Dir nicht sagen, wofür die das Geld haben wollten?


----------



## helfe gerne (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle,

1.Handyvertrag bei ihr anbiter für alle bezahlte dienste Schperren ist kostenlos.

2.für info Tel: 040 - 23 70 64 02    oder   0180 - 80 77 49  (14 Ct./min)

3.kündigen oder vertragvorschau unte http://vertrag.mobileandmore.eu/ (nur vom handy)

MFG helfe gerne


----------



## Moercihh (1 Juli 2011)

Ich hatte das Selbe Problem mit dem Abo......
Ich bin auf der Betreiberseite http://www.mobileandmore.eu/de/kontakt.html gewesen und habe das Anliegen "ich möchte mein Abo kündigen" ausgewählt. Ich bekam sofort eine email zurück wie ich selber das Abo vom handy aus kündigen kann und es hat geklappt 
einfach auf http://vertrag.mobileandmore.eu gehen , Abos verwalten und dann das abo kündigen, ich bekam sofort eine sms das es gekündigt ist,
ich hoffe ich konnte euch damit weiterhelfen


----------



## fsmp (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo.vielen dank für die hilfe mit dem link.das hat super geklappt.werde natürlich die nächsten wochen trotzdem meine rg kontrolieren man weiß ja nie. wurde bei euch nach der kündigungs sms nochmal was abgebucht? Bei mir hat das mit der sms echt schnell funktionier.werde bei meinem anbieter sowas aber definitiv sperren lassen.hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht?
Danke ung lg.
Ps: das sind echt (...)!

_[keine Beschimpfungen bitte! - hr]_


----------



## Sherox (3 Juli 2011)

Hallo ,
Habe versehen auf ein Video geklickt und habe dieses Abo auch abgeschlossen ,
aber ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr welche seite oder was das nochmal war ...
kann mir einer Genau erklären wie ich das Abo jetzt kündigen kann
aber der seite von Mobileandmore war ich habe abo kündigen usw alles gemacht
da muss man auch hinschreiben "Seite auf der Sie sich angemeldet haben" welche seite ???
weiß da nicht genau weiter ...
Bitte um Schnelle Antwort danke im vorraus

Mfg Sherox


----------



## Hippo (3 Juli 2011)

Bei den SMS müßte doch dabeistehen wer Dir die Kohle belastet
Je nach Provider bleibt auch die Hardcore-Variante. Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen, dann wird sich der Aboanbieter schon melden ...


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2011)

Drittanbietersperre wird in der Regel nicht auf schon laufende Abos angewendet.


----------



## Hippo (3 Juli 2011)

Wär blöd wenn das nicht ginge, ein paar Seiten weiter vorne hat m.W. einer geschrieben daß es geklappt hätte.
Einen Versuch wärs wert. Mehr als ein "Nein" kann er sich nicht einfangen.


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2011)

Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## Thomy (4 Juli 2011)

ganz einfach mit dem Handy (ohne W-LAN, WI-FI Verbindung) auf diese web seite gehen www.vertrag.mobileandmore.eu und unter Abo Verwalten -sofort Kündigen. SMS Bestätigung folgt weniger sekunden später.


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2011)

Thomy schrieb:


> ganz einfach mit dem Handy (ohne W-LAN, WI-FI Verbindung) auf diese web seite gehen www.vertrag.mobileandmore.eu und unter Abo Verwalten -sofort Kündigen. SMS Bestätigung folgt weniger sekunden später.


Ich habs mal repariert


----------



## remaxxxx (4 Juli 2011)

Also für alle die in der abzocke noch drinn hängen! (für iphone) andere weiß ich nicht ob es funktioniert... Einfach auf "vertrag.mobileandmore.eu" gehen (mit handy) und auf meine abos verwalten klicken! Dann auf euer abo und dann 2 mal auf sofort kündigen klicken.. Ihr bekommt sofort die sms das es storniert wurde.

[modedit by Hippo: Fipptehler in der URL beseitigt]


----------



## Ganyo (6 Juli 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe angeblich auch so ein Abo abgeschlossen.(Bestätigung per SMS) Ich habe dann eben auf der Homepage nachgeschaut und mich eingeloggt mit dem Pin den man von der Firma zugeschickt bekommt. Allerdings steht bei mir bei Abonnements nichts. Das Feld ist einfach leer. Da ich keine Ahnung habe, ob ich jetzt doch ein Abo abgeschlossen habe, habe ich bei dem Support nachgefragt. Kann mir vielleicht jmd. sagen, ob bei ihm was in dem Feld drin stand?
Mfg


----------



## uni1 (6 Juli 2011)

Hey,
ich hab genau das gleiche gemacht! Auf der Homepage mit dem PIN, den man zugschickt bekommt, eingeloggt. Doch bei mir stand bei Abos auch nicht: Leer...

Meine Lösung für diese Abzocke-Firma war:

Eine SMS an 0151 53790284 mit dem Stichwort "ÑStop Alleì" (Ohne Anführungsstriche! Das grosse "Ñ" hab ich aus Wikipedia kopiert und die sms eingefügt (smartphone), da man bei einer normalen sms nur das kleine ñ eintippen kann. Jedenfalls bei IPhones.
Kurze Zeit danach bekam ich eine Bestätigungs sms mit der Kündigung des Abos.

Hoffe ich konnte euch weiter helfen.


----------



## uni1 (6 Juli 2011)

kyrasarabi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe schon sehr viele Berichte hier im Forum gelesen, aber finde keine Lösung für mein Problem.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
um dein Abo zu kündigen musst du eine sms mit dem Stichwort: ÑStop Alleì an die 015153790284 schreiben.
Hatte das gleiche Problem. Nach der SMS bekam ich eine Bestätigungs-sms der Firma mam - mobileandmore aus Hamburg mit: Sehr geehrter Kunde, Ihr Handy-Videoflatrate-Abo für diese Nummer wurde soeben mit sofortiger Wirkung wunschgemäß beendet. Mobile&More.eu.

Grüße


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

uni1 schrieb:


> Stichwort "ÑStop Alleì"


Woher hattest Du die Info mit den Sonderzeichen?


----------



## schnurrzzell (11 Juli 2011)

habe mir auch so ein "ABO" eingefangen. Wenn ich aber auf die "mobileandmore.eu" Seite gehe sehe ich kein ABO - also kann ich es auch nicht kündigen ;-(
Ein Anruf unter der Nummer (die ich bei Vodafone gefunden habe) gibts nur ne Ansage von ner Tussi, die dermaßen schlecht zu verstehen ist und danach sofort ein Besetztzeichen.
Also auch nix mit kündigen ....grrrrrrrrr

Was nu?


----------



## Curly77 (12 Juli 2011)

Moercihh schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Selbe Problem mit dem Abo......
> Ich bin auf der Betreiberseite http://www.mobileandmore.eu/de/kontakt.html gewesen und habe das Anliegen "ich möchte mein Abo kündigen" ausgewählt. Ich bekam sofort eine email zurück wie ich selber das Abo vom handy aus kündigen kann und es hat geklappt
> einfach auf http://vertrag.mobileandmore.eu gehen , Abos verwalten und dann das abo kündigen, ich bekam sofort eine sms das es gekündigt ist,
> ich hoffe ich konnte euch damit weiterhelfen



Das hat mir auch sofort funktioniert!

Habe zuerst die Kündigung per SMS probiert, da kam aber überhaupt keine Meldung zurück!


----------



## Mr Brown (7 August 2011)

> Hallo,
> um dein Abo zu kündigen musst du eine sms mit dem Stichwort: ÑStop Alleì an die 015153790284 schreiben.
> Hatte das gleiche Problem. Nach der SMS bekam ich eine Bestätigungs-sms der Firma mam - mobileandmore aus Hamburg mit: Sehr geehrter Kunde, Ihr Handy-Videoflatrate-Abo für diese Nummer wurde soeben mit sofortiger Wirkung wunschgemäß beendet. Mobile&More.eu.



funzelt leider nicht hoffe das ich nicht in einer weiteren Falle getappt bin !!!


----------



## depex.de (16 August 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

hatte eine ähnliche Geschichte

Anbieter VideoportalAccess 4.99 pro woche ging seit 19.211
und ich habe mich gewundert wiso immer so schnell die Kohle war,
war eine callya Karte. Habe jetzt alle solchen dienste bei vodafone Sperren lassen.
Die gaben mir mir noch den Anbieter
Erikson ipx mobileandmore.eu
Tel 01805807749

Habe gekündigt, sms kam auch nun bin ich gespannt.

Vielleicht hilft es jemand ...

LG Dirk

[xxx] klammeräffchen [xxx] *zwinker*

[modedit by Hippo: Auch gezwinkerte Mailadressen sind nicht erlaubt ]
[Anmelden und per PN bzw hier heißt es "Unterhaltung" kommunizieren heißt die Devise]


----------



## Weidemann & Wiegel (19 August 2011)

Guten Tag,

mein Name ist Volker Weidemann. Ich führe ein Zivilverfahren gegen MAM mobilandmore GmbH. Die Gesellschaft hat über base für ein angebliches Abo für das Handy meiner Frau mehrmals Geld abbuchen lassen.

Es scheint so, dass mein Sohn, dem das Handy zur Verfügung steht, ein Werbebanner angeclickt hat.

Da ich wie meine Frau Rechtsanwalt bin, habe ich mich von unfreundlichen Schreiben nicht abschrecken lassen und werde das Verfahren "durchziehen" auch wenn es nur um 50 € geht. Es scheint, dass das Gericht in Hamburg eher nicht auf Seiten von mobilandmore steht, da es ohne mündliche Verhandlung entscheiden will.

Es wäre hilfreich ggf. noch Zeugen zu haben, die bekunden können, dass keinerlei Hinweise gegeben werden, die vor dem entscheidenden click auf ein Abo hinweisen.

Wer als Zeuge bereit stünde, sollte sich unter [email protected]de bitte melden.

Ich habe mich über das Vorgehen dieser Firma ziemlich geärgert und würde gerne diese endgültig vom Markt drängen. Eine Vielzahl von Zivilgerichtsverfahren könnte das bewirken, insbesondere wenn Geld nicht zurückgezahlt wird. Dann könnte man Insolvenzantrag stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Volker Weidemann
RA StB
Münsterstr. 306
40470 Düsseldorf
0211/6169670

[modedit by Hippo: Der Poster wurde von mir telefonisch verifiziert und ist somit berechtigt seinen Klarnamen einzustellen]


----------



## dguisagprghfg (29 August 2011)

also bei mir was so ich bin bei telering jugent tarif  und habe auch gedacht das ich jest 5 euro zahlen muss abar bei mir isd alle abos gespert ich kan gar kein abo machen sagtte die frau bin ein bischen erleichter aber warte noch auf die rechnung     die leute können dir zwar sms schiken dast du ein abo gemacht hast aber wenn bei dir alles gespert ist ist das eine lüge tipp ruft immer gleich ber eure handy tarife an


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2011)

Also die Anwendung der fundamentalen Rechtschreibregeln der deutschen Sprache würde die Les- und Verstehbarkeit des Posts exorbitant erhöhen ...
Ich hab grad ehrlich gesagt keine Lust aus Deinen Sprachfragmenten herauszulesen wo Dein Problem liegt.


----------



## Lole_5o (31 August 2011)

Hyperintellektueller Hippo !!!


----------



## Lole_5o (31 August 2011)

Ne, mal im Ernst, ich glaube ich kenne Euer Problem besser, als mir lieb ist! Ein Tipp: Lest mal etwas weiter oder skrolld mal etwas weiter nach unten. Da stehen manchmal die entscheidenden "Geschäftsbedingungen" o.ä.!


----------



## naraco (2 September 2011)

habe mal per Link die Kündigung versucht. Hat "geklappt" also die bestätigungs SMS kam der Anruf bei der Telekom morgen wird weiteres klären,
Lg


----------



## The-Saint (6 Oktober 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mobile-and-More-Geschädigte/1


----------



## Hippo (6 Oktober 2011)

Schön ...
... und was habe ich jetzt von der Seite?
Auf "gefällt mir" klicken und auf den Heiligen Geist warten der einem hilft?
Oder gehts nur drum Seitenfans zu sammeln.
Klär uns bitte doch mal auf


----------



## ... (6 Oktober 2011)

hat wohl vor damit durch die Foren zu pilgern > http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?p=1023332#post1023332


----------



## ud1802 (11 Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen
habe auch das problem mit einem abo <4.99 / woche>! aber von intercon media gmbh
habe auch in den AGB´s gelesen das ich es per sms kündigen kann mit "  ÑStop Alleì  ". Aber an welche nummer muss ich es schicken?????

kann mir jemand helfen!!!!

THX im vorraus


----------



## Hippo (11 Oktober 2011)

guggst Du da >>> http://quickpay.carmunity.de/subscription/m/list/1


----------



## keks (25 Oktober 2011)

hat geholfen bin des scheiß abo los danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Hippo (25 Oktober 2011)

Schön daß doch immer wieder auch positive Rückmeldungen kommen


----------



## Rhino (1 November 2011)

Hey ho
mir hauns auch wächentlich n 5a runter ( VideoPortal(InterCon))
Der link den das Nilpferd gepostet hat gibts nich bzw er funzt nich !
Kann mir sonst wer weiterhelfen weil ich nähmlich nich mehr ausser Name und Geldsumme habe !

DankeschÖn !


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2011)

Welchen meinst Du?


----------



## Weidemann&Wiegel (11 Januar 2012)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mein Name ist Volker Weidemann. Ich bin Rechtsanwalt und Gesellschafter der Weidemann & Wiegel GbR in Düsseldorf.

Meine Frau ist auch Opfer einer Abo-Falle geworden. Unter dem AZ 910 C 220/11 haben wir vor dem Amtsgericht Hamburg – Sankt Georg mam mobileandmore auf Rückzahlung verklagt.

Ohne ein Urteil abzuwarten hat mam mobileandmore unsere Klageforderung bezahlt. Anscheinend wollte man eine Beweiserhebung über die Frage vermeiden, ob ein entgeltliches Angebot überhaupt zu erkennen war.

Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass Verfahren gegen mam mobileandmore in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen beste Erfolgsaussichten haben, jedenfalls solange mam mobileandmore noch liquide ist.
Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne unter weidemann @weidemann-taxlaw.de zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Volker Weidemann
_persönliche Daten entfernt - HR_

[Modedit by Hippo: Nach Rücksprache wieder hergestellt]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Januar 2012)

Gast schrieb:


> Ich bin Rechtsanwalt und Gesellschafter der ... GbR in Düsseldorf.


Sehr geehrter Gast,

ich befürchte, dass sie sich mit ihren Daten erst beim Betreiber diese Forums legitimieren sollten. Aber nichts desto trotz wäre diese Mitteilung genau das, was ohnehin bei solchen Verfahren erwartet werden kann. Die Anbieter der kostenpflichtigen Inhalte und die verbündeten Zahlungssystembetreiber mit dem Handypayment verkennen mit ihrem Geschäftsmodell, dass gültige Verträge ausgelöst werden (insbesondere über Smartphones und der Nutzung des mobilen Internet). Ihre Sturheit wird aber belohnt durch den mit sich selbst beschäftigten Gesetzgeber und die will fähigen Mobilfunkbetreiber als Inkassostellen.

Irgendwo hatte ich das mal folgendermaßen formuliert:





> ....Dabei ist es egal, ob man wegen Minderjährigkeit widerspricht oder wegen Ahnungslosigkeit. Allein die Tatsache, dass keine Widerrufsbelehrung nach dem BGB übermittelt wird, löst eine Erstattung auf Zuruf aus. Es ist nur die Frage, wie man ruft - den meisten Beschwerdeführer ist aber die korrekte Art und Weise solcher Brüllerei fremd.


 
Lesenswert auch dazu folgende Threads:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ofallen-und-abmahn-abzocke.37424/#post-342068
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


----------



## Hippo (11 Januar 2012)

Der User Weidemann wurde von mir persönlich kontaktiert und ist authentisch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...tal-access-kündigen.33926/page-12#post-334319


----------



## jupp11 (11 Januar 2012)

Die Argumente und Vorschläge zur Vorgehensweise betreffend SMS-Aboabzocke
in einem anderen Forum sind  nicht zielführend

http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php...-MAM-Mobileandmore-GmbH&p=1202284#post1202284


----------



## Sidian (30 August 2012)

Ich habe mit O2 und Zed Germany meine Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich habe mir aber den Telefonanbieter als Gegner gesucht, denn nur mit dem habe(hatte) ich einen Vertrag.

O2 kassierte 2 einstweilige Verfügungen von mir
Amtsgericht Buxtehude,AZ.: 31 C 160/12    und 
nochmals Amtsgericht Buxtehude AZ 31 C 452/12


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2012)

Super aber die Begründungen wären auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Sidian (31 August 2012)

Habe bei Alice(2010) 2 Simkarten bekommen zum Festnetzanschluss.​Die Karten waren für meine Kinder.​
Die Rechnung meiner Tochter für August 2011 war dann sehr hoch. (durch viel simsen und telefonieren)​Auf der Rechnung stand das meine Tochter innerhalb einer Minute 6 bis 7 Mal ein und die selbe Nummer angeschrieben haben sollte.​Darraufhin rief ich bei der Hotline an.​Dieses Problem wurde schnell gelöst.​Bei diesem Gespräch wurde dann auch für das Handy Internetzugang und Servicedienste gesperrt.​Das war September 2011.​
Auf der Januarrechnung steht dann schlagartig : Web-Abo Clipmotion= 2,51​Das ganze dann gleich 6 mal.​
Dieser Rechnung habe ich dann gleich dreimal widersprochen.​Gleichzeitig forderte ich die technische Überprüfung des Anschlusses und das O2 nachweisen soll wie, wann und wo genau ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.​Das Geld habe ich von der Bank zurückgeholt und den unstrittigen Betrag,​]mit Bezug]worau] ich zahle​überwiesen.​
O2 hat am 27.02.12 alle 3 Anschlüsse (Internet,Festnetz und Handy) gesperrt.​
Daraufhin bin ich zu meinem Anwalt und habe in Bezug auf die einstweilige Verfügung vom Landgericht München​Beschluss vom 6.10.2011, Az.: 37 O 21210/11 
eine eigene Verfügung beantragt. Amtsgericht Buxtehude Az 31 C 160/12

Mit Schreiben vom 08.03.12 teilte das Gericht dann mit das O2 wieder alles frei gegeben hat.

Doch auf der Rechnung für März stand wieder Clipmotion drauf
Der Rechnung wieder mal widersprochen und den unstrittigen Betrag, mit Bezug worauf ich zahle ,überwiesen.

Für April gab es keine Rechnung.

Am 08. Mai die nächste Rechnung(März, April) und diesmal 10 Mal die position Clipmotion.

Der Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung faxte ich dann direkt vom Anwalt aus an O2.

Ein Prüfprotokoll : Fehlanzeige!!!


Täglich schaute ich auf das online-konto bei O2.

Dabei stellte ich fest das O2 meine Rechnung so verrechnet das ,trotz meiner Widersprüche, immer die alten,bestrittenen Forderungen beglichen werden.

Daraufhin faxte ich eine strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärung an O2.
Die einzige Reaktion: ein Anruf mit dem Hinweis das ich mich mit Zed Germany in Verbindung setzen soll.

Mittlerweile schickte O2 die Rechnung und die ganzen Mahnungen nicht mehr an mich direkt sondern an meinen Anwalt.
Die Rechnung vom 30.05.12 kam erst am 13.06.12 bei meinem Anwalt und am 15.06.12 bei mir an.
Und wieder : Clipmotion 7 Mal drauf.
Noch am 15.06.132 faxte ich meinen Widerspruch an O2.

Tja.
Seit dem 03.07.12 ist aber wieder das Handy und der Internetanschluss, und seit dem 08.07.12 auch das Festnetz wieder gesperrt.
Das Ganze Spiel wieder von vorne.

Mit mündlicher Verhandlung erging dann am 18.072012 ein Anerkenntnis Urteil..

AG Buxtehude AZ 31 C 452/12​Wie von der Anwältin versprochen kam dann die Kündigung der Simkarten durch O2.​Aber jetzt habe ich den Spiess umgedreht und alle Verträge meinerseits fristlos zum 31.07.2012 gekündigt.​Einzige Reaktion: Standardmüll, ich solle mich doch an den Drittanbieter wenden.​Nach erneuter Reklamation, und diesmal mit sehr deutlichen Worten, kam dann ein Schreiben mit dem Inhalt der Kulanzerstattung aller beansstandeten Beträgen.​Aber wer denkt das richtig berechnet wird.täuscht sich.​Es wird, seitens O2 immer fleissig, entgegen dem TKG, auf alte Forderungen aufgerechnet.​Jetzt antworte ich gar nicht mehr. Denn warum sollte ich es tun wenn doch nichts gelesen wird.​Gleichzeitig ist jetzt Klage wegen Schadensersatz eingereicht worden.​


----------



## Sidian (31 August 2012)

Bei der ersten Verfügung ging es um die Sperre wegen weniger als 75,-€

Bei der Zweiten , nach neuen TKG-Recht, um die unberechtigte Sperre, eines widersprochenen Rechnungsposten.


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Sidian (als Gast). Das ist doch mal was!



Sidian schrieb:


> TKG-Recht, um die unberechtigte Sperre, eines widersprochenen Rechnungsposten.


Dann sehen wir doch mal in andere Foren, dort postet unser aller Goofy, unter Hinweis auf das von dir erwähnte Aktenzeichen:


			
				Goofy62 schrieb:
			
		

> widerrechtlich entgegen der Bestimmungen des neuen § 45k Abs. 2 TKG den Anschluss sperrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sidian (31 August 2012)

Jetzt bin ich angemeldet

Ja Goofy ist mir sehr bekannt. 

EIne Hilfe zu diesem Thema ohne Ende.


----------



## woehner (19 November 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Handy-Abo von Videoportal Access kündigen?????*
> 
> ja und welche nummer ist das wo man anrufen kann oder eine sms schreiben kann zur kündigung. Hilfe


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2012)

Vielleicht die?


Patrick schrieb:


> ...ich kann die *Tel: 01805807749* bestätigen! Hatte das selbe Abo, eben angerufen gesagt das Abo soll gekündigt werden eine Bestätigungssms bekommen und gut ist.


----------



## Rio (2 April 2013)

Hilfe! Bei mir war diese Nummer ungültig. Deswegen habe ich eine stop SMS bei der Nummer 60660 geschrieben und es kam eine Nachricht zurück. In der es hieß ,dass der Dienst gekündigt wurde. Wurde also mein Abo gekündigt? 

P.S bin noch minderjährig


----------



## Guenendi (1 Juli 2013)

> Unsere Besucher kamen über die folgenden Suchbegriffe hierher (die Liste wird aus den Daten der Suchmaschinenabfragen automatisch erstellt, ein tatsächlicher Zusammenhang zwischen den Inhalten dieser Seite und den Suchbegriffen ist nicht zwingend!)
> videoportal access, 6729 abo kündigen, VideoportalAccess, videoportal access kündigen, mam mobileandmore gmbh, videoportal access abo kündigen, mobile and more kündigen, mobile and more, MAM Mobileandmore GmbH abo kündigen, mobileandmore gmbh abo kündigen, video content abo kündigen, mam mobile and more kündigen, imobile videos 6066, imobile videos 6066 abo kündigen, mobilevideos_6066


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juli 2013)

und.... was willst du uns damit sagen ????


----------



## vitali9374 (3 Juli 2013)

Ich hab jetzt auf dise nummer 7 mal angerufen und es wird mir gesagt das diser dinst im Moment nicht verfügbar ist kann mir bitte jemand helfen das abo loszuwerden


----------



## vitali9374 (3 Juli 2013)

Riich hate das gleiche problem mit der nummer dan hab ich eine sms mit stop gesendet und schlus ist. Dancke


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juli 2013)

Tja hier lesen hilft weiter 

das sagen wir ja aber auch immer wieder


----------

